# ()( )====62 RAG====( )( )



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok so this is my first build up on LIL. car is being built at the Chevy Shop in El Monte CA. complete frame off with alot of options and alot of chrome. sorry the first pics are shitty camera phone pics. Enjoy


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sweet


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep em coming bro....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

thats all i got for now. should have some more beggining of next week.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

looking killer bro. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 15 2009, 07:07 PM~15371089
> *looking killer bro. :biggrin:
> *


thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

can't wait to see this


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 15 2009, 08:17 PM~15372117
> *can't wait to see this
> *


 :wave: whats up pat. you have a good time in vegas?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

She's a real bute, Clark.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

simply stunning.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15370747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn son.... your still on the 1st page and its damn near done :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 16 2009, 04:18 AM~15375238
> *:wave: whats up pat. you have a good time in vegas?
> *


 :biggrin: i had a great time, wish we could of met up to drink a couple. Clarks going to make Ohio step its game up, shit not just Ohio the whole midwest.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Color...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 12:28 PM~15376865
> *Nice Color...
> *


That's a Clark Custom California Blue


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 16 2009, 08:14 AM~15376115
> *:biggrin: i had a great time, wish we could of met up to drink a couple. Clarks going to make Ohio step its game up, shit not just Ohio the whole midwest.
> *


Its funny how this shit works out because all I wanted when I started this project was a clean STOCK 62 rag the drive. Never works out that way. I'm sure many of you guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 09:30 AM~15376882
> *That's a Clark Custom California Blue
> *


Are you serious Clark?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 16 2009, 01:09 PM~15377332
> *Are you serious Clark?
> *


More pics Clarkston. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15378200
> *More pics Clarkston.  :biggrin:
> *


no pics right now but all side and quarter windows are going in as well as wiring harness. motor went out to get rebuilt this week too. oh and all aluminum outside of car should be back from the chromer any day. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 16 2009, 03:49 PM~15378806
> *no pics right now but all side and quarter windows are going in as well as wiring harness.  motor went out to get rebuilt this week too. oh and all aluminum outside of car should be back from the chromer any day. :biggrin:
> *


No worries. Bert just emailed me all the pics your talking about. :0 :rofl:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bad ass color


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 12:56 PM~15378890
> *No worries. Bert just emailed me all the pics your talking about.  :0  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: he barely knows how to turn a computer on. now i know your lying.

heres a sample of the stayfast. looks almost black in the pic but its more of a navy blue. going to match the color for inside the side moldings.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 16 2009, 04:12 PM~15379064
> *:roflmao: he barely knows how to turn a computer on. now i know your lying.
> 
> heres a sample of the stayfast. looks almost black in the pic but its more of a navy blue. going to match the color for inside the side moldings.
> ...


Nice choice.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 very very nice build


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

SWEET AZZ DUECE!!!!! Nice build!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Oct 16 2009, 11:18 PM~15384411
> *SWEET AZZ DUECE!!!!! Nice build!!
> *


  thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 07:52 AM~15385547
> * thanks
> *


Mornin' Clark.... 614 area code checkin' in.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2009, 05:05 AM~15385563
> *Mornin' Clark.... 614 area code checkin' in.
> *


Haha my girl thinks I'm fucked up because every morning before I go to work I sit on LIL for a half hour.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Been waiting for you to start this topic.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 07:55 AM~15385642
> *Haha my girl thinks I'm fucked up because every morning before I go to work I sit on LIL for a half hour.
> *


A half hour??? Cant even scratch the surface in a half hour, lol... youre gonna have to start getting up a little earlier!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 08:55 AM~15385642
> *Haha my girl thinks I'm fucked up because every morning before I go to work I sit on LIL for a half hour.
> *


They just don't understand do they. My lady says I'm obsessed, but it's just like having coffee every morning, you can't start your day without it.


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Great build, homie!! i gotta see this car in person. Where exactly is the 'Chevy Shop'? I live City of Industry and I'm glad there is a shop close by that can actually build a car like this. I need some work done too.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

4349 Rowland Ave
El Monte, CA 91731
(626) 442-6421

hit up Bert the owner. hes a straight up dude to work with.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2009, 07:25 AM~15385850
> *A half hour??? Cant even scratch the surface in a half hour, lol... youre gonna have to start getting up a little earlier!
> *



:wave: whats up jason. i said a half hour in the morning..... i dont like to talk about how much time i spend when i get home. i think my girl thought i had an online relationship going on for a while.. :roflmao:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

sweet homie.... very nice


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 17 2009, 02:47 PM~15387854
> *sweet  homie.... very nice
> *


aww shit. the big dog is in the building. whats up johnny. your 58 is looking incredible


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

got damn thats clean ass duece


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Oct 17 2009, 05:55 AM~15385642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 04:07 PM~15388308
> *aww shit. the big dog is in the building. whats up johnny. your 58 is looking incredible
> *


thanks bro, i really like that 62 vert, you gonna be riding soon!! :cheesy:


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks good, cant wait to see the finished product, wish my 62 was a drop


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 18 2009, 05:45 PM~15394341
> *thanks bro, i really like that 62 vert, you gonna be riding soon!! :cheesy:
> *


yeah i hope.. before i ride it im going to try to hit up acouple bigger shows. then il ride the fuck out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 12:50 PM~15387534
> *4349 Rowland Ave
> El Monte, CA 91731
> (626) 442-6421
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 01:50 PM~15387534
> *4349 Rowland Ave
> El Monte, CA 91731
> (626) 442-6421
> ...



Thanks for the info, homie!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 AM~15400674
> *Thanks for the info, homie!!
> *


no problem.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

how did the res. job cost?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin good Clark!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHO'NUFF (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 20 2009, 01:33 PM~15414028
> *Lookin good Clark!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. got alot of work to do before im on the level of that rag of yours. did you make it out to vegas? i didnt see your car. :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 20 2009, 05:15 PM~15414863
> *thanks man. got alot of work to do before im on the level of that rag of yours. did you make it out to vegas? i didnt see your car. :dunno:
> *


Nope... Jimmy's been busting ass on his 59 Rag so we decided to take this year off... Hopefully we'll be there with 2-3 cars.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 21 2009, 07:53 AM~15421257
> *Nope... Jimmy's been busting ass on his 59 Rag so we decided to take this year off...  Hopefully we'll be there with 2-3 cars.
> *


Nice. We should work out a shipper and throw my car in the mix.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Oct 21 2009, 11:04 AM~15422864
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 22 2009, 07:01 PM~15438302
> *
> *


nice clark!!! a lil diff going all stock!! save a ton on set up and frame wrap :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 21 2009, 12:53 PM~15422748
> *Nice. We should work out a shipper and throw my car in the mix.
> *


We were talkin about that. That's what they did for like 3 years. Got like 6-7 cars and had one big car carrier... I'm a bitch though. I want my car shipped enclosed. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 23 2009, 06:09 AM~15443251
> *We were talkin about that.  That's what they did for like 3 years. Got like 6-7 cars and had one big car carrier...  I'm a bitch though.  I want my car shipped enclosed.  :biggrin:
> *


with jewish ninjas guarding it....4 of them....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 23 2009, 06:09 AM~15443251
> *We were talkin about that.  That's what they did for like 3 years. Got like 6-7 cars and had one big car carrier...  I'm a bitch though.  I want my car shipped enclosed.  :biggrin:
> *


im in. let me know!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 22 2009, 06:17 PM~15438459
> *nice clark!!! a lil diff going all stock!! save a ton on set up and frame wrap :thumbsup:
> *


not saving any money on this build!!!! i have 4k just in accessories. just not sure about what way i want to go with the suspension so for now im rolling stock.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 23 2009, 05:13 PM~15447257
> *not saving any money on this build!!!! i have 4k just in accessories. just not sure about what way i want to go with the suspension so for now im rolling stock.
> *


Sidewinders in the trunk, you'll be the first deuce to rip the streets apart with them venomous thangs in there. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 23 2009, 03:55 PM~15448343
> *Sidewinders in the trunk, you'll be the first deuce to rip the streets apart with them venomous thangs in there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hey man you gotta hit the streets with the hottest shit on the bloc.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Few more months and this baby will be in the classifieds. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 26 2009, 08:22 AM~15468233
> *Few more months and this baby will be in the classifieds.  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you man. :biggrin: cant afford another build after this one. this is it. well untill i find another project maybe. :0


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

just like you couldn't afford your last 4 projects? You wont have that car more than a couple of years. By this time 2012 that car will be in someone else's garage. You'll probably be about 50 stacks heavier, but you will not own that car. Then me and you will be takin a trip to go pick up your next project.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice lookin ride


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 26 2009, 05:47 PM~15473575
> *:thumbsup:  nice lookin ride
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

MORE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 26 2009, 05:31 PM~15473381
> *just like you couldn't afford your last 4 projects?  You wont have that car more than a couple of years.  By this time 2012 that car will be in someone else's garage.  You'll probably be about 50 stacks heavier, but you will not own that car.  Then me and you will be takin a trip to go pick up your next project.
> *


shit if i could keep a car 2 years id be impressed i think the longest ive owned an impala is 2 years and that was my first one


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE LOOKIN GOOD :worship:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2009, 09:15 AM~15521687
> *shit if i could keep a car 2 years id be impressed i think the longest ive owned an impala is 2 years and that was my first one
> *


i need to recruit you to take some pix of my car! Bert is slacking!


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup bro, where u been hiding :biggrin: car is looking good


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 31 2009, 08:06 PM~15525384
> *Wuzup bro, where u been hiding :biggrin: car is looking good
> *


whats up jr. ive been around.... hows your 62 coming along??


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

BAD ASS COLOR! uffin:

COMING OUT REAL NICE!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15552266
> *BAD ASS COLOR! uffin:
> 
> COMING OUT REAL NICE!
> *


its going to look even nicer with some of your artwork on the trunk....


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

This is gonna be one nice build


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

BERT HAS A TOP NOTCH SHOP... CHEVY SHOP HAS DONE ALLOT TO MY BUILD AND WILL BE DOING MORE... IVE SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON. IT IS SWEET


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 2 2009, 05:09 PM~15540634
> *whats up jr. ive been around.... hows your 62 coming along??
> *


getting there slowly but shorly,getting full wrap frame put on at pinky's that's putty much for now


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 4 2009, 01:34 AM~15557620
> *BERT HAS A TOP NOTCH SHOP... CHEVY SHOP HAS DONE ALLOT TO MY BUILD AND WILL BE DOING MORE... IVE SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON. IT IS SWEET
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 5 2009, 03:21 PM~15573479
> *getting there slowly but shorly,getting full wrap frame put on at pinky's that's putty much for now
> *


thats cool post some pix of that thing.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whats the paint code?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like the stock 62 blue


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15370747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER CLEAN ASS 62 RAG GETTING DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

clean frame and ride


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15576950
> *looks like the stock 62 blue
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks XLOWLIFEX and MR IMPALA


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2009, 06:17 AM~15580192
> *thanks XLOWLIFEX and MR IMPALA
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

I GOTTA CHECK THIS RAG OUT AGAIN TODAY... LOOKS SICK!! ILL BE SEEING IT AGAIN TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 11 2009, 02:37 AM~15630694
> *I GOTTA CHECK THIS RAG OUT AGAIN TODAY... LOOKS SICK!! ILL BE SEEING IT AGAIN TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


send Clark some pictures so he can post them :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

no update pix yet but i did pick this up for the car this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 15 2009, 12:54 PM~15670341
> *no update pix yet but i did pick this up for the car this weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn clark that is a nice fucking trailer there homie.  hey where in cleveland do you stay my sister lives in maple heights.might be up that way round x-mas or before who knows.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 15 2009, 09:54 AM~15670341
> *no update pix yet but i did pick this up for the car this weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


son! u aint playin!! thats a very nice trailer!!


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

x2


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 15 2009, 05:02 PM~15672673
> *damn clark that is a nice fucking trailer there homie.  hey where in cleveland do you stay my sister lives in maple heights.might be up that way round x-mas or before who knows.
> *


im on the eastside. im about 20 minutes from maple hts. hit me up for sure. plus im sure il see you at the next meeting!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15673446
> *son! u aint playin!! thats a very nice trailer!!
> *


thanks johnny. i could have got an enclosed for close to what i paid but i dont feel like paying the gas prices to haul a big ass enclosed around. im gonna build some sort of removable sheild for up front to protect the paint and suspension from the elements.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 15 2009, 10:40 PM~15673930
> *im on the eastside. im about 20 minutes from maple hts. hit me up for sure. plus im sure il see you at the next meeting!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


right on brother


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup im gunna be taking my rag to the chevy shop next week so let me know what bert said


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> no update pix yet but i did pick this up for the car this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

nice, very nice investment


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 15 2009, 07:44 PM~15673978
> *thanks johnny. i could have got an enclosed for close to what i paid but i dont feel like paying the gas prices to haul a big ass enclosed around. im gonna build some sort of removable sheild for up front to protect the paint and suspension from the elements.
> *


cool that'll work....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I heard you swooped up my homeboy Ross's 64 Hardtop. Nice buy, I was going to pick it up, I'm glad to see you got it Clark.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 17 2009, 04:52 AM~15688829
> *I heard you swooped up my homeboy Ross's 64 Hardtop. Nice buy, I was going to pick it up, I'm glad to see you got it Clark.
> *


yea seemed like a great buy so i snatched it up. heading out there this sunday to pick it up i hope.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > no update pix yet but i did pick this up for the car this weekend :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

haha. well this bitch is being stored inside. so im hoping it will stay nice for atleast acouple years.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where's dat blue rag?


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 19 2009, 06:27 AM~15712279
> *haha. well this bitch is being stored inside. so im hoping it will stay nice for atleast acouple years.
> *



You'll do a combo in a year, Blue 62 rag and trailer for sale or trade.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Nov 19 2009, 06:29 AM~15712434
> *You'll do a combo in a year,  Blue 62 rag and trailer for sale or trade.
> *


We know you won't be buying it because your wife has your balls in her purse.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2009, 02:00 AM~15711360
> *nothing like a new trailer post pics in a year and lets see what it looks like LMAO  :biggrin:
> *



Dats The Truth


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

nice work man...love the color :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 19 2009, 10:44 AM~15713656
> *We know you won't be buying it because your wife has your balls in her purse.
> *



thats by choice my friend. besides I like my cars and trailers old and raggity. It tells a story. nice and new, fresh paint, and chrome just screams no character. My shit has been to hell and back. Its like tattoos. I can tell where each dent came from, and where I was in my life when it happened. Can you say that about your cars? Dont hate cause you got no character. And about that balls thing..... Yeah my wife has em, but if she didnt Id still be doing dumb shit like going to car shows like cruisefest.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Nov 20 2009, 05:30 AM~15724430
> *thats by choice my friend.  besides I like my cars and trailers old and raggity.  It tells a story.  nice and new, fresh paint, and chrome  just screams no character.  My shit has been to hell and back.  Its like tattoos.  I can tell where each dent came from, and where I was in my life when it happened.  Can you say that about your cars?  Dont hate cause you got no character.  And about that balls thing..... Yeah my wife has em, but if she didnt I wouldnt be gay.
> *


why you gotta go too far


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 20 2009, 06:33 AM~15724436
> *why you gotta go too far
> *



Define too far.


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

nice chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Im lovin this. Executive producer Bert Mantilla :biggrin: what up Clark lookin good!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 17 2009, 06:33 AM~15688901
> *yea seemed like a great buy so i snatched it up. heading out there this sunday to pick it up i hope.
> *


 :0 :0 You werent playin when u were telling me about building a part 2 to the one I liked so much


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

super tight clark your shitting on some folks out there uso onelove!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 AM~15725886
> *:0  :0  :0  Im lovin this. Executive producer Bert Mantilla :biggrin:  what up Clark lookin good!
> *


thanks skim. yeah i love them non ss 64s. picking it up next weekend and gonna tear into it asap.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 20 2009, 12:37 PM~15727673
> *super tight clark your shitting on some folks out there uso onelove!
> *


 :biggrin: im doin alright. there some nice rides out this way though. thanks Kita.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

finally some update pix. got the motor back from the machine shop, all outside mouldings back from the chrome shop as well as a bunch of other chrome....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:29 PM~15741759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got a nice build right there homie, mine is same color, blue on blue on blue just like yours but mines is still in the rust stage :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 21 2009, 10:33 PM~15741783
> *you got a nice build right there homie, mine is same color, blue on blue on blue just like yours but mines is still in the rust stage :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you gotta start somewhere!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:40 PM~15741835
> *:biggrin: you gotta start somewhere!
> *


I WILL, WHEN THE RIGHT TIME CUMS  :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice job man...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 AM~15743513
> *Nice job man...
> *


thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:29 PM~15741759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

damn son you aint playin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 22 2009, 05:18 PM~15746728
> *damn son you aint playin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn whats up john havent seen you on here in awhile. you building anything?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 22 2009, 03:49 PM~15746123
> *nice homie
> *


 thanks cant wait to see yours in person


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2009, 06:24 PM~15747205
> *damn whats up john havent seen you on here in awhile. you building anything?
> *


i'm retired :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 22 2009, 10:42 PM~15748029
> *i'm retired :biggrin:
> *


shit john i know that can't be true .


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 22 2009, 03:49 PM~15746123
> *nice homie
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15748029
> *i'm retarded :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wtf


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 22 2009, 07:51 PM~15748125
> *shit john i know that can't be true .
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 23 2009, 07:54 AM~15751499
> *:wave:
> *


Hot to def, like a truck driver on the road hooked on meth.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

loving the color


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15741759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 23 2009, 07:54 AM~15751499
> *:wave:
> *


whats buzzin cuzzin?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 23 2009, 03:13 PM~15756539
> *whats buzzin cuzzin?
> *


shit man working my ass off trying to make moeny to pay the bill for this car!!! how bout you??


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

my 62 is bunked up with yours now :nohomo: dropped it off last week :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

wow homie looking real good bro


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Chevy shop is one of the top Chevy builders.I seen cars go in there looking 0% to pulling out 100%.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 23 2009, 08:36 PM~15758143
> *shit man working my ass off trying to make moeny to pay the bill for this car!!! how bout you??
> *


trying to get better so i can go to work to make money for my next project. and finish my others hahahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 24 2009, 01:08 AM~15763975
> *Chevy shop is one of the top Chevy builders.I seen cars go in there looking 0% to pulling out 100%.
> *


  you damn right


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 25 2009, 05:22 AM~15775846
> *  you damn right
> *


Seen your car yesterday and it looks really good Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Nov 25 2009, 11:41 AM~15778341
> *Seen your car yesterday and it looks really good Homie.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. hoping to have it done for new years.....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

to the top for the uso onelove fam!


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 27 2009, 12:37 PM~15797480
> *to the top for the uso onelove fam!
> 
> 
> ...


 does anyone have pics of that red fleetwood cadillac in teh background, o know whos car that is?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

good to meet ya today. O yea you gotta juice it


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 27 2009, 11:37 AM~15797480
> *to the top for the uso onelove fam!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 28 2009, 12:19 AM~15803502
> *good to meet ya today. O yea you gotta juice it
> *


you too man nice shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 22 2009, 08:42 PM~15748029
> *i'm retired :biggrin:
> *



I call bullshit. 


Love the pics Clark.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Nov 30 2009, 10:10 AM~15821352
> *I call bullshit.
> Love the pics Clark.
> *


call it what you want but i am


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 30 2009, 07:53 PM~15826857
> *call it what you want but i am
> *


i heard someone is building a nice 62 ht..... just sayin... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 1 2009, 08:13 AM~15831100
> *i heard someone is building a nice 62 ht..... just sayin... :0
> *





>


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> hey its me again...yo boi Marv-O! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 1 2009, 08:30 AM~15831132
> *hey its me again...yo boi Marv-O!  :roflmao:
> *


I told you... this dude needs to stay in the shade, ain't no wonder why he came out, he already in the gay parade.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2009, 05:35 AM~15831141
> *I told you... this dude needs to stay in the shade, ain't no wonder why he came out, he already in the gay parade.
> *


 i swear i spit some coffee out watchin eli freestyle...dat boy is hott


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 1 2009, 08:36 AM~15831145
> *i swear i spit some coffee out watchin eli freestyle...dat boy is hott
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2009, 08:46 AM~15831590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1:06 seconds :0


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 1 2009, 06:13 AM~15831100
> *i heard someone is building a nice 62 ht..... just sayin... :0
> *



Any truth to this?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 1 2009, 06:36 AM~15831145
> *i swear i spit some coffee out watchin eli freestyle...dat boy is hott
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 1 2009, 07:36 AM~15831145
> *i swear i spit some coffee out watchin eli freestyle...dat boy is hott
> *


coffee ? ? ? ? fuck coffee you dont have any more SUNDROPs left , damn man i gave you a 12 pack :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 01:25 AM~15840720
> *coffee ? ? ? ? fuck coffee you dont have any more SUNDROPs left , damn man i gave you a 12 pack  :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


That North Kakalak Crack. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2009, 06:34 AM~15842810
> *That North Kakalak Crack.  :uh:
> *


that Clark Crack


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Shit I drank 5 of them things in about 6 hours driving home. Got home at 4 am and still couldn't fall asleep. How much for a 12 pack shipped???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 2 2009, 02:12 PM~15847109
> *Shit I drank 5 of them things in about 6 hours driving home. Got home at 4 am and still couldn't fall asleep.  How much for a 12 pack shipped???
> *


davids country ass has a stil in his backyard where he makes it like moonshine


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 05:42 PM~15848181
> *davids country ass has a stil in his backyard where he makes it like moonshine
> *


Shue'in the dog pecker Gnats away.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

I look next to his pop machine and he had about 10 cases on the shelf. I'm like holy shit man. Then I look down on the ground and there was another 20! They don't do meth out there they do sundrop....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 2 2009, 05:52 PM~15848277
> *I look next to his pop machine and he had about 10 cases on the shelf. I'm like holy shit man. Then I look down on the ground and there was another 20! They don't do meth out there they do sundrop....
> *


what up and what the hell is sundrop?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 2 2009, 04:43 PM~15848842
> *what up and what the hell is sundrop?
> *



like moantain dew :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 2 2009, 03:43 PM~15848842
> *what up and what the hell is sundrop?
> *


yeah like a generic mountain dew i guess... makes you wired.. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Dec 2 2009, 03:12 PM~15847109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


generic , shit in nc sundrop is TOP SHELF compaired to the dew or mello yello


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2009, 04:51 PM~15848264
> *Shue'in the dog pecker Gnats away.
> *


shit this fool drank one at 7 am and wouldnt sit down or stop movin till after noon :biggrin: :biggrin: he acted like i gave him liquid coke


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Dec 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15849184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn so what your saying is my heart will explode if i drink this shit hahaha


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 2 2009, 09:02 PM~15851504
> *damn so what your saying is my heart will explode if i drink this shit hahaha
> *


na fool just makes you wired up like on coke , be bouncin off walls and shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 07:06 PM~15851560
> *na fool just makes you wired up like on coke , be bouncin off walls and shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 07:06 PM~15851560
> *na fool just makes you wired up like on coke , be bouncin off walls and shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit you guys had me wanting to try some untill this :uh: i think i will stay with my coke cola in my crown


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 2 2009, 10:36 PM~15852974
> *shit you guys had me wanting to try some untill this :uh: i think i will stay with my coke cola in my crown
> *


na man , its good just noboy in this thread use to it , i drink them every day , they just like any other soda


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome build. Great color.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 09:50 PM~15851347
> *shit this fool drank one at 7 am and wouldnt sit down or stop movin till after noon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  he acted like i gave him liquid coke
> *


:rofl: Hey I'll admit I was tweaking, but it still didn't stop me from coming up at the swap meet on that $4 NOS Locking Gas Cap, Oh yea, I gave the dude a crisp $5 and said keep the change. :rofl:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 10:06 PM~15851560
> *na fool just makes you wired up like on coke , be bouncin off walls and shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so what it is like jolt i member drinking that shit when i was a kid we always planned on drinking it and eatting poprocks hahahaha.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 2 2009, 10:44 PM~15855045
> *so what it is like jolt i member drinking that shit when i was a kid we always planned on drinking it and eatting poprocks hahahaha.
> *


il bring a couple down on to lima next saturday to settle all this confusion. pat you just have the crown ready.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you need to worry less about crown and more about getting your new 64 done.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

ill have it on ice


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Dec 3 2009, 05:54 AM~15856454
> *I think you need to worry less about crown and more about getting your new 64 done.
> *


if thats not the pot calling the kettle black!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 3 2009, 06:00 AM~15856464
> *ill have it on ice
> *


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 3 2009, 04:16 PM~15861199
> *if thats not the pot calling the kettle black!!!!
> *



true


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Dec 4 2009, 05:40 AM~15868221
> *true
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

picked up a 64 project a couple weeks ago...im going to do a build up thread on it but for now just post acouple pics on this untill i get some shit done to it. car is fairly clean. looks rougher then it is but still a big project. doing a frame off on it.

















came with some og skirts, rear bumper guards, some other odds and ends. also picked up a hood and some other goodies from David aka the grinch on my way back home from GA.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 10 2009, 07:01 AM~15935037
> *picked up a 64 project a couple weeks ago...im going to do a build up thread on it but for now just post acouple pics on this untill i get some shit done to it. car is fairly clean. looks rougher then it is but still a big project. doing a frame off on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

WHATS GOOD KID :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 11:37 AM~15935672
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


"Marlboro Lights 64"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2009, 07:53 AM~15946294
> *"Marlboro Lights 64"
> *


 :0 ol brian thompson ass nicca


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 10:48 AM~15946521
> *:0 ol brian thompson ass nicca
> *


:rofl:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 11 2009, 06:36 AM~15946249
> *WHATS GOOD KID  :biggrin:
> *


nothin man just freezin my ass off up here in cleveland....im sure ita always warm in lima with all them palmtrees out there :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 08:37 AM~15935672
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn i was wondering if you ever got that pic.. sent it to you and seth both and never heard anything after that.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 11 2009, 03:24 PM~15949399
> *damn i was wondering if you ever got that pic.. sent it to you and seth both and never heard anything after that.
> *


why the fuck didnt nobody send it to me ? ? ? ? ? ? ? damn i get left out of everything , , , , , see if i give your ass any more sundrops


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15935672
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dang , there is another 64 in the background , and looks like more :biggrin: :biggrin: damn cluttered ass shop , fools need to clean up that place


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15949399
> *damn i was wondering if you ever got that pic.. sent it to you and seth both and never heard anything after that.
> *



u mean skim obama? i been trying to call him for a week now and NOTHING!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15955008
> *why the fuck didnt nobody send it to me ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  damn i get left out of everything , , , , ,  see if i give your ass any more sundrops
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 12 2009, 12:23 AM~15955031
> *dang , there is another 64 in the background , and looks like more  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  damn cluttered ass shop , fools need to clean up that place
> *


I need to take a road trip up there and get to work on my next project. Whatever that might be????? :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 08:21 AM~15957970
> *I need to take a road trip up there and get to work on my next project.  Whatever that might be????? :biggrin:
> *


you should try to ge that 2x4 409 64 ss off him!!! :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 10 2009, 06:01 AM~15935037
> *picked up a 64 project a couple weeks ago...im going to do a build up thread on it but for now just post acouple pics on this untill i get some shit done to it. car is fairly clean. looks rougher then it is but still a big project. doing a frame off on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 dang clark already gettin money worth on the trailer onelove fam!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 13 2009, 01:22 PM~15967101
> *you should try to ge that 2x4 409 64 ss off him!!! :0
> *


Shit! Could you the believe the guy who use to own that car use to deliver the local paper in that bitch.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 13 2009, 11:14 AM~15967415
> *dang clark already gettin money worth on the trailer onelove fam!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah man trying to get the car out this summer!


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2009, 01:24 PM~15968309
> *Shit! Could you the believe the guy who use to own that car use to deliver the local paper in that bitch.
> *


yeah no shit. he must have wanted to deliver that shit quick!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 14 2009, 08:34 AM~15975160
> *yeah no shit. he must have wanted to deliver that shit quick!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Top of the morning to ya Clark!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

couple update pix. all wiring harness is in as well as all power windows.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 14 2009, 06:24 AM~15975252
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Top of the morning to ya Clark!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 14 2009, 09:19 PM~15981591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD AZZ!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15981647
> *BAD AZZ!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 14 2009, 09:19 PM~15981591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good clark , going to be on the streets soon


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

hit me up tomorrow , i got those prices for you on the stuff you was wanting


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15981591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15982980
> *hit me up tomorrow , i got those prices for you  on the stuff you was wanting
> *


sorry man i was passed the fuck out when you called.. il hit you up tonight


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 13 2009, 02:21 PM~15968726
> *hell yeah man trying to get the car out this summer!
> *


hey uso you better stay away from the hot lima drinking spot lol!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 15 2009, 10:31 AM~15987751
> *hey uso you better stay away from the hot lima drinking spot lol!
> *


shit Kita, i stopped in to have a drink and acouple guys were asking about Clark hahahahahhhahahahahaha


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 15 2009, 02:12 PM~15988108
> *shit Kita, i stopped in to have a drink and acouple guys were asking about Clark hahahahahhhahahahahaha
> *


hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 15 2009, 11:12 AM~15988108
> *shit Kita, i stopped in to have a drink and acouple guys were asking about Clark hahahahahhhahahahahaha
> *


 :uh: yeah pat was like clark im taking you to the spot man. i come out here all the time.. i didnt know he ment he came out there for real!! i was like damn pat!! i didnt know you got down like that!!


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 08:55 AM~15385642
> *Haha my girl thinks I'm fucked up because every morning before I go to work I sit on LIL for a half hour.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 27 2009, 02:37 PM~15797480
> *to the top for the uso onelove fam!
> 
> 
> ...


wat color is this car?????????


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15993326
> *:uh: yeah pat was like clark im taking you to the spot man. i come out here all the time.. i didnt know he ment he came out there for real!! i was like damn pat!! i didnt know you got down like that!!
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Dec 15 2009, 09:13 PM~15994052
> *wat color is this car?????????
> *


 :dunno: red


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Dec 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15995312
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: XLowLifeX, *granpa*

:0


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears:  :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :rant:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 16 2009, 05:04 AM~15996652
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:    :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:    :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


just playin buddy.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Dec 16 2009, 08:05 AM~15996653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey guy thanks for the good damn time saturday man. ahhh the memories and clark i think i will be heading that way weds. after work.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 16 2009, 01:23 PM~15999556
> *hey guy thanks for the good damn time saturday man. ahhh the memories and clark i think i will be heading that way weds. after work.
> *


yeah i never thought lima would be so damn fun.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

What did i miss?????????????


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 16 2009, 08:03 AM~15996647
> *:dunno: red
> *


 :uh: lol wat number color ? lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Dec 16 2009, 08:36 PM~16003830
> *:uh: lol wat number color ? lol
> *


0U812 06 caddy RED


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Dec 16 2009, 08:36 PM~16003830
> *:uh: lol wat number color ? lol
> *


candy cranberry uso


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Dec 15 2009, 08:13 PM~15994052
> *wat color is this car?????????
> *



i built that car its a audi color from like a 2006


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

pics when it came out of the booth


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 16 2009, 08:29 PM~16003760
> *What did i miss?????????????
> *


shit man you were too hung over.. shoulda stayed!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 09:01 PM~16004125
> *i built that car its a audi color from like a 2006
> *


lol damn 3 diffrent answers.. looks good tho


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 16 2009, 09:28 PM~16004461
> *lol damn 3 diffrent answers.. looks good tho
> *


mine was a joke lol 




ou812 lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 16 2009, 09:26 PM~16004442
> *shit man you were too hung over.. shoulda stayed!
> *


i should of cause i got home at 12am and hit the bar till 430 pm got in bed at 530


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 16 2009, 09:30 PM~16004496
> *i should  of cause i got home at 12am and hit the bar till 430 pm got in bed at 530
> *


next month come out. pat can show you his special bar.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 16 2009, 09:32 PM~16004515
> *next month come out.  pat can show you his special bar.
> *


i dought that next month will be to cold for me in tropical


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 16 2009, 09:36 PM~16004578
> *i dought that next month will be to cold for me in tropical
> *


you going to casper?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 16 2009, 09:38 PM~16004602
> *you going to casper?
> *


do a bear shit in the woods


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 16 2009, 09:43 PM~16004669
> *do a bear shit in the woods
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 10 2009, 08:01 AM~15935037
> *picked up a 64 project a couple weeks ago...im going to do a build up thread on it but for now just post acouple pics on this untill i get some shit done to it. car is fairly clean. looks rougher then it is but still a big project. doing a frame off on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:banghead:


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 17 2009, 12:07 AM~16004228
> *pics when it came out of the booth
> 
> 
> ...


thank u good lookin


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15981591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just seen the dark blue in the molding, i know you said dark blue top but what about interior


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 17 2009, 08:25 PM~16014998
> *just seen the dark blue in the molding, i know you said dark blue top but what about interior
> *


itll be light blue with ht inserts.il post pics of interior soon.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This bitch is coming out hard as fuck! Man you are going to be freezing the streets of Clarksville with that Ice Cold ragtop!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 06:02 AM~16018105
> *This bitch is coming out hard as fuck! Man you are going to be freezing the streets of Clarksville with that Ice Cold ragtop!
> *


clarksville? :0 isnt that a song by the monkeys?


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

now thats funny eastside,clarkville..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 19 2009, 01:54 PM~16030097
> *now thats funny eastside,clarkville..
> *


 :biggrin: putting in work on the 62 today i see.....bumper brackets look real nice..


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah jump on that last train ......just let em know clark you ain't no steppin stone hahahahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 19 2009, 03:21 PM~16030736
> *yeah jump on that last train ......just let em know clark you ain't no steppin stone hahahahaha. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was hoping someone knew what the fuck i was talking about...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 19 2009, 06:23 PM~16030761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i was hoping someone knew what the fuck i was talking about...
> *


hahaha told ya man you and me is on the same page.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up brother


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 19 2009, 09:53 PM~16034288
> *whats up brother
> *


whats up old man. hows everything going?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 19 2009, 11:42 PM~16034761
> *whats up old man. hows everything going?
> *


FOOL ANSWER YO PHONE :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

you calling me??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 10:00 PM~16034964
> *FOOL ANSWER YO PHONE :uh:
> *


lol take your own advice lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 20 2009, 12:03 AM~16034995
> *you calling me??
> *


I got another 62 rack.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 11:00 PM~16034964
> *FOOL ANSWER YO PHONE :uh:
> *


i called your ass back! no answer! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 20 2009, 04:54 PM~16038455
> *i called your ass back! no answer! :uh:
> *


What up fool? Blowing up my cell on a Sunday. :biggrin: I was putting in dat werk.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:04 PM~16038911
> *What up fool? Blowing up my cell on a Sunday.  :biggrin:  I was putting in dat werk.
> *


you know i had to get your input on an important matter!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 21 2009, 08:14 AM~16044771
> *you know i had to get your input on an important matter!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:biggrin: I NEED A FIX more pics please uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Whats the verdict Clark? Cards on the table or sticking with Cool Blue?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 09:20 AM~16066808
> *Whats the verdict Clark? Cards on the table or sticking with Cool Blue?
> *


never heard anything back seth. so i guess they folded...happy where im at anyways.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 23 2009, 06:45 AM~16066104
> *:biggrin: I NEED A FIX more pics please uffin:
> *


you and me both...lets go out there and take some pix.


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

dickhead


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

dont drive on my grass,,lol


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 04:39 PM~16071053
> *dont drive on my grass,,lol
> *


that shit aint funny man! hey you got any job openings!!??


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

clark u have a job here the day u get here.let me email u a w2 so im ready and thats for real.Get your tattoo ass to cali.we will get u a zip code for clarkville,ca


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 08:32 PM~16071518
> *clark u have a job here the day u get here.let me email u a w2 so im ready and thats for real.Get your tattoo ass to cali.we will get u a zip code for clarkville,ca
> *


Hire a guy with a finger pointed in the shape of a pistol to his head all day, yea brilliant. :rofl: He even stirs Roman Red paint with his fingers, no need for mixing sticks!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 05:32 PM~16071518
> *clark u have a job here the day u get here.let me email u a w2 so im ready and thats for real.Get your tattoo ass to cali.we will get u a zip code for clarkville,ca
> *


 :0 real talk. Bert that means alot. i think your supposed to say no **** after telling me to get my tattoed ass to cali tho.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 05:39 PM~16071573
> *Hire a guy with a finger pointed in the shape of a pistol to his head all day, yea brilliant. :rofl:  He even stirs Roman Red paint with his fingers, no need for mixing sticks!
> 
> 
> ...


ive got some bad ideas in my head......taxi driver


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 23 2009, 02:53 PM~16070082
> *you and me both...lets go out there and take some pix.
> *


do we have to come back  :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 07:32 PM~16071518
> *clark u have a job here the day u get here.let me email u a w2 so im ready and thats for real.Get your tattoo ass to cali.we will get u a zip code for clarkville,ca
> *


dang clark , thats whats up , you hire him to build you a car you pay him . . . . . . he finishes the car then hires you to work for him and you get all the monies you paid him back , 


shit sign me up for that job :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 21 2009, 06:14 AM~16044771
> *you know i had to get your input on deez nutz!
> *


 :0


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

its all good i made a spot for you.your could be security at the great wall of bert..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 11:08 PM~16074173
> *its all good i made a spot for you.your could be security at the great wall of bert..
> *


can i come work at the chevy shop :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 01:10 AM~16074192
> *can i come work at the chevy shop :biggrin:
> *


You aint gonna do shit......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 11:24 PM~16074322
> *You aint gonna do shit......
> *


I know lol


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

you might take my parts and start chroming everything.skim what day u showing up?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 10:08 PM~16074173
> *its all good i made a spot for you.your could be security at the great wall of bert..
> *


this mother fucker has three gates, snipers, barbed wire, and land mines just to get into his shop. im coming out march 18th to roll that bitch....whos coming with me!!!!????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Merry Christmas Clark. 










Best wishes,

BIG SUGE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 24 2009, 08:58 AM~16076851
> *Merry Christmas Clark.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: XLowLifeX,* granpa*


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 08:48 AM~16076766
> *this mother fucker has three gates, snipers, barbed wire, and land mines just to get into his shop. im coming out march 18th to roll that bitch....whos coming with me!!!!????
> *


let me check the calendar, fuck it im down


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 24 2009, 07:21 AM~16076608
> *you might take my parts and start chroming everything.skim what day u showing up?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 09:48 AM~16076766
> *this mother fucker has three gates, snipers, barbed wire, and land mines just to get into his shop. im coming out march 18th to roll that bitch....whos coming with me!!!!????
> *


keeping the customers from going back there and fuckin with his employees


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 24 2009, 09:34 AM~16077201
> *let me check the calendar, fuck it im down
> *


fuck yeah.... i got your boy max fucked up last night.. showed him how us cleveland hillbillys get down.took him to a titty bar and the bitch had a tampon string hangin out...you know i had to call her out on it too. :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hahahahahahhahahahahaa pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 24 2009, 09:21 AM~16076608
> *you might take my parts and start chroming everything.skim what day u showing up?
> *


naw I got plenty of that shit already, I might pick up a few odds and endz though u never know :biggrin: Im gonna bring u down some big parts that I usually dont ship. stuff I told you about. I'll talk to you tonight and give you the run down. Your shops not far from the majestics picnic so you were gonna come thru.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 10:40 AM~16077289
> *fuck yeah.... i got your boy max fucked up last night.. showed him how us cleveland hillbillys get down.took him to a titty bar and the bitch had a tampon string hangin out...you know i had to call her out on it too. :biggrin:
> *


aw dont trip! thats just a slut starter. Its like the cord on a weed eater. yank that shit out and the bitch gets fired up. Next thing you know she goin dumb on the dick mayne.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 09:46 AM~16077367
> *aw dont trip! thats just a slut starter. Its like the cord on a weed eater. yank that shit out and the bitch gets fired up. Next thing you know she goin dumb on the dick mayne.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i told max to pull it out and suck on it...it tastes like beef jerky flavored coolaid


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 08:39 AM~16077277
> *keeping the customers from going back there and fuckin with his employees
> *


 :0 
fuck that shit gated now...thats sucks ass...how can a passport to go to back now to look at the cars? :0


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:barf: :barf: i just :barf: :barf:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FiveNine619, Skim, XLowLifeX
:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 10:48 AM~16077396
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i told max to pull it out and suck on it...it tastes like beef jerky flavored coolaid
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 24 2009, 09:51 AM~16077427
> *:barf:  :barf: i just  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...t=0&p=16077607&


:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 12:39 PM~16077277
> *keeping the customers from going back there and fuckin with his employees
> *


 :0 :rofl: real talk


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 11:08 PM~16074173
> *its all good i made a spot for you.your could be security at the great wall of bert..
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 10:07 AM~16077621
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...t=0&p=16077607&
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


you want them for xmas?? :dunno: i thought you texans wore cowboy boots!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 12:34 PM~16078614
> *you want them for xmas?? :dunno:  i thought you texans wore cowboy boots!
> *


i have plenty. I was laughin at dude mad cuz homie was hustlin them sneaks for $500 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 AM~16078713
> *i have plenty. I was laughin at dude mad cuz homie was hustlin them sneaks for $500 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know i know i was jus playin.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

nasty bro hahahaha but that darked haired one was sexy man lol had a good damn time clark thanks bro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 25 2009, 08:43 PM~16090017
> *nasty bro hahahaha but that darked haired one was a sexy man lol had a good damn time clark thanks bro.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 25 2009, 06:41 AM~16085699
> *:biggrin:  i know i know i was jus playin.
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 10:15 PM~16091240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: leave my brother alone


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 10:15 PM~16091240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


max wad up with the baby phat flicc side burn and all onelove clark thank for sharing lol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 27 2009, 11:41 PM~16105631
> *max wad up with the baby phat flicc side burn and all onelove clark thank for sharing lol
> *


shit kita i thought that was your pic looks just like you uce lol


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 27 2009, 08:41 PM~16105631
> *max wad up with the baby phat flicc side burn and all onelove clark thank for sharing lol
> *


whats up Kita how was your holiday? now that you say that it does remind me of Maxs hairy ass. :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 10:40 AM~16077289
> *fuck yeah.... i got your boy max fucked up last night.. showed him how us cleveland hillbillys get down.took him to a titty bar and the bitch had a tampon string hangin out...you know i had to call her out on it too. :biggrin:
> *


Im now sorry I pointed that shit out to you clark. Probably made the bitch feel bad about herself.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Dec 28 2009, 07:07 AM~16109071
> *Im now sorry I pointed that shit out to you clark.  Probably made the bitch feel bad about herself.
> *


yeah your right. i think my New Years resolution is to be nice to girls from now on. :uh:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 27 2009, 08:41 PM~16105631
> *max wad up with the baby phat flicc side burn and all onelove clark thank for sharing lol
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 28 2009, 08:11 AM~16109230
> *yeah your right. i think my New Years resolution is to be nice to girls from now on. :uh:
> *


sounds like i missed a good time fuckers


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 28 2009, 10:48 AM~16110193
> *sounds like i missed a good time fuckers
> *


yes indeed. you need to roll out here some time and bring your maxican friend with you.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Dec 28 2009, 09:45 AM~16109031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 28 2009, 03:15 PM~16112301
> *that's not what you were saying that night hahahaha j/p no ****
> bro i thought she was gonna cry you should of seen the look on her face when he told her. i was like what the fuck did he just tell her hahahaha. you were right though clark is crazy......
> 
> *


im not crazy ...alittle unbalanced maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15981591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY NEW PIX?? :x: :dunno:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 28 2009, 07:51 PM~16115379
> *ANY NEW PIX?? :x:  :dunno:
> *


this week should have some updates


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 28 2009, 04:15 PM~16112301
> *that's not what you were saying that night hahahaha j/p no ****
> bro i thought she was gonna cry you should of seen the look on her face when he told her. i was like what the fuck did he just tell her hahahaha. you were right though clark is crazy......
> 
> *



Never a dull moment. You oughta see him when we have big plans or when he is really tanked. I just glad I'm on his side. He's never embarrassed me when my tampoon string has been hanging out.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 29 2009, 05:34 AM~16119808
> *this week should have some updates
> *


I'm waiting, one of my top threadz.............................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Dec 29 2009, 05:54 AM~16119862
> *Never a dull moment.  You oughta see him when we have big plans or when he is really tanked.  I just glad I'm on his side.  He's never embarrassed me when my tampoon string has been hanging out.
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Dec 29 2009, 10:05 PM~16128670
> *I'm waiting,  one of my top threadz.............................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man! putting all the ass end shit together right now. bumper and all. should have some pix real soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 30 2009, 08:24 AM~16131501
> *thanks man! putting all the ass end shit together right now. bumper and all. should have some pix real soon
> *


:yes: I guess no 58 or 59 ragonia? :dunno:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 06:54 AM~16131557
> *:yes: I guess no 58 or 59 ragonia? :dunno:
> *



Do the trade clark, you know you want to.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope. Sticking with ole blue. I need to complete this build and enjoy it.... For atleast a year or 2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 30 2009, 06:44 PM~16135897
> *Nope. Sticking with ole blue. I need to complete this build and enjoy it.... For atleast a year or 2
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 05:05 PM~16136803
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you find your bumper guard?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 30 2009, 06:44 PM~16135897
> *Nope. Sticking with ole blue. I need to complete this build and enjoy it.... For atleast a year or 2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 30 2009, 08:25 PM~16136945
> *:uh:  you find your bumper guard?
> *


lol. Knocked me off the line with Bert... fugger. :biggrin: Yup, scored. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yo clarkster I finally got to see your car in person. Damn that fucker is bad ass. You one lucky dog. It looks good back there on my trailer homie! Bert said it was in the way :0 :biggrin:

Man u gonna have a bad ass car when its done.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 08:38 AM~16168590
> *lol.  Knocked me off the line with Bert... fugger.  :biggrin:  Yup, scored.  :biggrin:
> *


niceee. you post up pics yet?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 05:54 PM~16172618
> *Yo clarkster I finally got to see your car in person. Damn that fucker is bad ass. You one lucky dog. It looks good back there on my trailer homie! Bert said it was in the way :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Man u gonna have a bad ass car when its done.
> *


thanks skim! the car is beyond nice. i give all the credit to the chevy shop. Bert and his crew do some amazing work. hes got a pretty nice set up there huh?? i hear you got some good parts off him too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 3 2010, 09:56 PM~16174580
> *thanks skim! the car is beyond nice. i give all the credit to the chevy shop. Bert and his crew do some amazing work. hes got a pretty nice set up there huh?? i hear you got some good parts off him too.
> *


i will post some pics of the trip in my topic in a few.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn this thing is back 5 pages i think i need to post some new pix


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

oh and here is the lovely weather in shithole cleveland


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 7 2010, 07:04 PM~16218180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt 4 dis build & chevy shop. 1962 impala rags are D ultimate lowrider, BAR-NONE!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

62s are ok i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn that thing looks clean.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2010, 06:35 PM~16218626
> *damn that thing looks clean.
> *


thanks homie. its coming to you next


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: XLowLifeX, *UFAMEA*, JETHROW-BODEAN, TURTLE 62
 whats up kita


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16174549
> *niceee. you post up pics yet?
> *











For the topic.... :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 12:50 PM~15387534
> *4349 Rowland Ave
> El Monte, CA 91731
> (626) 442-6421
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 07:26 PM~16219278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you spying on my bitch?!! hey Seth she needs a name! any ideas?


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 7 2010, 07:04 PM~16218180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks great, but do it hop? That would be sick if the bumper was caved in.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 7 2010, 07:17 PM~16218369
> *oh and here is the lovely weather in shithole cleveland
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like sledding weather to me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 8 2010, 08:00 AM~16223619
> *:0  you spying on my bitch?!!  hey Seth she needs a name! any ideas?
> *


Blue Deuce

Cold Blue Steel

Deuce Degrees

I Need To Take A Deuce

Ice Cold Deuce

Midwest Freeze

My Blue Heaven

Paradeuce

Sick-Deuce

The Elixir

62 Dicks n ya mouf! :rofl:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 07:41 AM~16223817
> *Blue Deuce
> 
> Cold Blue Steel
> ...


How bout "for sale" or "sold"


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

lookin hella tight uso


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

her name is BIIITCH!!! DEUCE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

DEUCEY-FRUIT


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

deuce bigalow...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

shit is looking GREAT Clark!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 8 2010, 06:15 AM~16223740
> *looks great, but do it hop?  That would be sick if the bumper was caved in.
> *


shit we aint even puttin a bumper on. get like 6 more inches without it


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 8 2010, 10:48 AM~16225259
> *her name is  BIIITCH!!! DEUCE
> *


 :scrutinize: you callin me a bitch?! or saying i bitch too much?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 06:41 AM~16223817
> *Blue Deuce
> 
> Cold Blue Steel
> ...


i like the last one the best


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 8 2010, 06:28 PM~16227949
> *i like the last one the best
> *


ummm you don't have come to the meetting this weekend man hahaha


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Max, he already asked about the bar hahahahaha you stopping by saturday


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 8 2010, 03:49 PM~16228165
> *ummm you don't have come to the meetting this weekend man hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

VVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

fuckin boris with his bubble tops. he has had more of them things then most of the world put together


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 8 2010, 08:03 PM~16228880
> *fuckin boris with his bubble tops. he has had more of them things then most of the world put together
> *


Junkie.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 05:05 PM~16228902
> *Junkie.
> *












this is a wagon of his. bad ass.


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

just got off the phone with him,nice bubble..clark did i hurt ur feelings..we were talkin about a name for your car lol...


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry son..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 8 2010, 05:24 PM~16229104
> *sorry son..
> *


 :biggrin: i know. you wash my bitch today?


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

a tough day today ima let her out tomorrow and bathe her play with her rear end a little


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 8 2010, 06:56 PM~16228230
> *whats up Max, he already asked about the bar hahahahaha you stopping by saturday
> *


yeah i will be there bro


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16229494
> *a tough day today ima let her out tomorrow and bathe her play with her rear end a little
> *


jus be gentle shes a virgin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Rottin Acres 58


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

One bad ass Bubbletop


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2010, 07:35 AM~16234879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is sick. all aluminum big block in it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> One bad ass Bubbletop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

just went to the shop yesterday, man that car is a BADD BITCH!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 9 2010, 01:36 PM~16237094
> *just went to the shop yesterday, man that car is a BADD BITCH!!!
> *


Thanks a lot.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > One bad ass Bubbletop
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bert got a robot wrappin frames now :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16238987
> *bert got a robot wrappin frames now :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf . must has missed that when i was there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16247685
> *wtf . must has missed that when i was there
> *


:rofl:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2010, 09:05 PM~16238987
> *bert got a robot wrappin frames now :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


man boom welders make shit alot nicer don't have to worry about getting hung up on shit.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SAW THIS RIDE WITH MY OWN EYES AND ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN IT'S FRESH!!!!!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16249679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, that mother fu#$*rs tight dog............


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Clark you should start to auction the car off now. Hey you get any tampoon strings when you were down in Lima?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UFAMEA, granpa what up fam!!!!!!ttt foe da USO


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Kita, man whats up at usc


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 11 2010, 05:29 AM~16252674
> *Clark you should start to auction the car off now.  Hey you get any tampoon strings when you were down in Lima?
> *


hahahahaha no we didnt make it to the club, it was my fault i was alittle f&cked up watching the games.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 11 2010, 06:45 AM~16252804
> *whats up Kita, man whats up at usc
> *


BIG SCANDAL.......reggie bush thang!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 11 2010, 05:29 AM~16252674
> *Clark you should start to auction the car off now.  Hey you get any tampoon strings when you were down in Lima?
> *


Not for sale asshole. I gotta atleast drive it alittle first. No tampon strings in lima they down use them out there.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 11 2010, 10:42 AM~16253754
> *Not for sale asshole. I gotta atleast drive it alittle first. No tampon strings in lima they down use them out there.
> *



Sorry. Trades???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 11 2010, 05:45 AM~16252804
> *whats up Kita, man whats up at usc
> *


Pete got a good job offer and went to seattle it was bound to happen sooner or later, he did alot for USC I have been a season ticket holder for years and will continue to support them but I hope we can find a decent coach that was humble like Pete and willing to go the extra mile. Going to be some sanctions due to the OJ Mayo BS but it happens and you gotta deal with it. :biggrin: hope theres no more skeletons in the football locker though!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 03:01 PM~16268138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 12 2010, 04:57 PM~16269150
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up buddy that 59 sell yet?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 02:01 PM~16268138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

anyone need moldings? :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:0









thats a g in chrome. shit adds up quick


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 05:04 PM~16269219
> *whats up buddy that 59 sell yet?
> *


think its sold...ill know in the a.m. ur 62 is on point homie!!! cant wait to see it finished..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks man. maybe one day itll be at a show parked nextto that 58 rag of yours!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 13 2010, 07:01 PM~16282427
> *thanks man. maybe one day itll be at a show parked nextto that 58 rag of yours!
> *


u know it homie,we WILL be there.......


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 13 2010, 07:13 PM~16282578
> *u know it homie,we WILL be there.......
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16281723
> *anyone need moldings? :0
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Solid project car my buddy just sent me. The 1951 is solid as hell!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 03:01 PM~16268138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THE 62 @ THE CHEVY SHOP HOMIE THE CREW GETTING DOWN AFTER I SEEN YOURS I WANTED THEM 2 DO MINES SO ITS ON GREAT TOPIC


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 14 2010, 12:36 PM~16290104
> *SEEN THE 62 @ THE CHEVY SHOP HOMIE THE CREW GETTING DOWN AFTER I SEEN YOURS I WANTED THEM 2 DO MINES SO ITS ON GREAT TOPIC
> *


Your in good hands homie. You having him do the whole job?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16281723
> *anyone need moldings? :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 13 2010, 05:07 PM~16281723
> *anyone need moldings? :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

hey why is my headline diffrent now?? whos fuckin wit my shit??  :scrutinize:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 14 2010, 07:09 PM~16293828
> *hey why is my headline diffrent now?? whos fuckin wit my shit??   :scrutinize:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:to the top for the USO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 14 2010, 02:38 PM~16291265
> *Your in good hands homie. You having him do the whole job?
> *


THATS THE PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

REAL CLEAN CLARK, GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.

LOOKS LIKE BERT CAN GET DOWN, HIS WORK LOOKS IMMACULATE..

HOPE YOUR ON THE BLVD SOON MAN ----WHEN DO YOU EXPECT IT TO BE DONE?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 15 2010, 04:05 AM~16298552
> *REAL CLEAN CLARK, GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.
> 
> LOOKS LIKE BERT CAN GET DOWN, HIS WORK LOOKS IMMACULATE..
> ...


we are hoping within the next month or 2. not too much to do now. interior shop is next then motor and front clip. :happysad:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Vegas in two months. Better have it done by then.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 14 2010, 08:09 PM~16293828
> *hey why is my headline diffrent now?? whos fuckin wit my shit??   :scrutinize:
> *


damn I noticed that last night. Thats how I always recognized your topic


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

I can only guess,bet you can also..lol


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 15 2010, 10:46 AM~16300350
> *I can only guess,bet you can also..lol
> *


Yeah I wonder. I was sabotaged.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

so im working out in the middle of nowhere today and my customer and me get to talking about old chevys. he tells me his buddy has a 72 chevelle for sale without the motor for 1500 bucks. he says it might be good for parts... so he takes me to even further out in the middle of nowhere and this is what i found.... :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

car is super clean underneith and trunk is imaculate. as well as doors and rockers.. needs quarters and fender bottoms.....even the interior is clean as hell.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

and to top my day off look at what came for the ragggg today :0


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 03:42 PM~16302835
> *so im working out in the middle of nowhere today and my customer and me get to talking about old chevys. he tells me his buddy has a 72 chevelle for sale without the motor for 1500 bucks. he says it might be good for parts... so he takes me to even further out in the middle of nowhere and this is what i found.... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i know you jumped all over that


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 03:58 PM~16302983
> *and to top my day off look at what came for the ragggg today :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: uffin: :420: :h5:


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks clark my boy is gonna love you..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 15 2010, 04:14 PM~16303127
> *thanks clark my boy is gonna love you..
> *


 :biggrin: il take good are of u (no ****)


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I didn't change it if thats what burt was getting at. But I did post a topic about it to see who it was.










I don't let my problems involve other people and deleting a few characters off of Clark's topic title wouldn't accomplish anything since me and him are cool  PM me how it was supposed to look and i would be happy to change it for you


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i put what you pm'd me if its supposed to look different let me know and ill take care of it.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks man! I don't know who did it just thought it was weird


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: pull your pantys up :rimshot:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 15 2010, 10:35 PM~16304750
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: pull your pantys up :rimshot:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looking good. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 05:29 PM~16304180
> *Thanks man! I don't know who did it just thought it was YOU
> *



Fixed it for you LMAO  If anyone replies to the topic in the mod forum ill let you know


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2010, 07:51 PM~16304915
> *Fixed it for you LMAO   If anyone replies to the topic in the mod forum ill let you know
> *


cool


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 14 2010, 07:09 PM~16293828
> *hey why is my headline diffrent now?? whos fuckin wit my shit??   :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 16 2010, 12:06 AM~16307278
> *:0
> *


got that shit handled :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 04:59 AM~16298625
> *we are hoping within the next month or 2. not too much to do now. interior shop is next then motor and front clip. :happysad:
> *


glad to hear it---- my car hasnt got nothing new


oh wait more dust


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 16 2010, 01:38 AM~16307721
> *glad to hear it---- my car hasnt got nothing new
> oh wait more dust
> *


you know what you gotta do homie! take it to the chevy shop! :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 15 2010, 07:35 PM~16304750
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: pull your pantys up :rimshot:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 06:42 PM~16302835
> *so im working out in the middle of nowhere today and my customer and me get to talking about old chevys. he tells me his buddy has a 72 chevelle for sale without the motor for 1500 bucks. he says it might be good for parts... so he takes me to even further out in the middle of nowhere and this is what i found.... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I see a early 70's Chevelle, this song comes to mind and a dude from the trailer parks is driving it sporting a mullet wearing a bitch beater with a pack of cigs rolled in one of his sleeves. :rofl:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 16 2010, 07:08 AM~16308169
> *Whenever I see a early 70's Chevelle, this song comes to mind and a dude from the trailer parks is driving it sporting a mullet wearing a bitch beater with a pack of cigs rolled in one of his sleeves. :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


and i bet the guy who plastered the car with racing stickers was looking pretty simalar to that. air shocks. arm out the window with a cig in his hand...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 16 2010, 10:11 AM~16308175
> *and i bet the guy who plastered the car with racing stickers was looking pretty simalar to that. air shocks. arm out the window with a cig in his hand...
> *


One unlit for later in the ear, and a cold ass brewski in that local auto parts purchased console cup holder. YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

ol brother,clark did you hire a detective and thats bert with a e...


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

whos blaming who...anyways lets move on this is clarks 62 topic..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 16 2010, 08:50 AM~16308463
> *whos blaming who...anyways lets move on this is clarks 62 topic..
> *


moving on. so im really torn about cutting this car. i know bags arnt as cool as lifting the car with hydros but damn its really gonna suck to cut wholes in this beautiful rag.....any input?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 16 2010, 04:13 PM~16311076
> *moving on. so im really torn about cutting this car. i know bags arnt as cool as lifting the car with hydros but damn its really gonna suck to cut wholes in this beautiful rag.....any input?
> *


well i aint cutting mine, but then again mine is not as show as yours, with all that crome u have to show off, i think u should lift it


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 16 2010, 04:13 PM~16311076
> *moving on. so im really torn about cutting this car. i know bags arnt as cool as lifting the car with hydros but damn its really gonna suck to cut wholes in this beautiful rag.....any input?
> *


cut it man....u cant beat a rag 62 laid down!!!!!


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 16 2010, 05:13 PM~16311076
> *moving on. so im really torn about cutting this car. i know bags arnt as cool as lifting the car with hydros but damn its really gonna suck to cut wholes in this beautiful rag.....any input?
> *


 i would bag it dude, some cars you build knowing right away you want juice. i thought twice ab bags on my 60 cad vert and never regretted it! go with the gut


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2010, 06:31 PM~16311903
> *cut it man....u cant beat a rag 62 laid down!!!!!
> *


x2 plus its alittle hard to argue with this dude :biggrin: :420:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 16 2010, 08:04 PM~16312592
> *x2 plus its alittle hard to argue with this dude :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 16 2010, 11:18 PM~16312701
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whammy setup all chrome. :cheesy: Unless, you are going with big wheels for a LOW ROD look then bag it. :biggrin: My .62 cents.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2010, 07:51 AM~16315330
> *Whammy setup all chrome.  :cheesy:  Unless, you are going with big wheels for a LOW ROD look then bag it.  :biggrin:  My .62 cents.
> *


il cut mine if you cut yours. (no ****)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 17 2010, 10:54 AM~16315338
> *il cut mine if you cut yours. (no ****)
> *


In due time... Wagon is taking priority!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2010, 07:55 AM~16315349
> *In due time...  Wagon is taking priority!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

that shit looks good ....nice ride


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cbroham_@Jan 17 2010, 01:54 PM~16317146
> *that shit looks good ....nice ride
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2010, 09:31 AM~16315466
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 16 2010, 06:52 AM~16308127
> *you know what you gotta do homie! take it to the chevy shop! :cheesy:
> *


broke homie--bobby has all my cash.

plus i think Bert would charge me double now :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2010, 02:13 AM~16324042
> *broke homie--bobby has all my cash.
> 
> plus i think Bert would charge me double now :biggrin:
> *


man what a fuckin asshole he is for doing you like that. you ever finish that glasshouse?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 15 2010, 04:12 PM~16303103
> *i know you jumped all over that
> *


picked that shit up last night! when my girl finds out i got another car shes going to leave me for sure!


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gee, another car bought and gonna be sold, go figure.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 18 2010, 08:02 AM~16324347
> *picked that shit up last night! when my girl finds out i got another car shes going to leave me for sure!
> 
> 
> ...


Interceptor tires. :rofl:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:15 AM~16324637
> *Interceptor tires. :rofl:
> *


Yeah and the biggest damn mickey thompsons on the back that he could fit. And air shocks. Hahaaa. But it does have a 12 bolt rear end.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 18 2010, 12:39 PM~16325393
> *Yeah and the biggest damn mickey thompsons on the back that he could fit. And air shocks. Hahaaa. But it does have a 12 bolt rear end.
> *


Pass me a Schlitz


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 18 2010, 04:51 AM~16324342
> *man what a fuckin asshole he is for doing you like that. you ever finish that glasshouse?
> *


almost maybe a month away from being completed


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2010, 05:31 PM~16311903
> *cut it man....u cant beat a rag 62 laid down!!!!!
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

fuck it this bitch is gettin cut. :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 18 2010, 05:02 AM~16324347
> *picked that shit up last night! when my girl finds out i got another car shes going to leave me for sure!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it ill give u your money back, just bring it to me next time you are this way :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 18 2010, 05:57 PM~16330287
> *fuck it ill give u your money back, just bring it to me next time you are this way :biggrin:  uffin:  :420:
> *


might be going to cali! :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 18 2010, 05:04 PM~16329638
> *fuck it this bitch is gettin cut.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats good pimpin :nicoderm:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 20 2010, 05:38 PM~16355260
> *whats good pimpin :nicoderm:
> *


not much homie. you??


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 21 2010, 04:38 PM~16366317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 21 2010, 03:38 PM~16366317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man!!! beautiful...i know ur excited.....heck im excited for ya homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 21 2010, 06:32 PM~16368167
> *man!!! beautiful...i know ur excited.....heck im excited for ya homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah very excited. i bet you know exactly how im feeling.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 21 2010, 06:38 PM~16366317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 21 2010, 06:38 PM~16366317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: Dizzzamn... uffin:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 22 2010, 12:38 AM~16366317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice !!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 22 2010, 09:23 AM~16374721
> *very very nice !!!
> *


thanks man! :cheesy:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 23 2010, 02:00 AM~16378808
> *thanks man! :cheesy:
> *


this is really a nice ride !


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 23 2010, 10:32 AM~16385562
> *this is really a nice ride !
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

bad ass 62


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for all the positive comments!  cant wait to get in it and cruise


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 24 2010, 12:08 AM~16391529
> *bad ass 62
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ok so no updates as of now. waiting for the vert rack to get back from the chromer. then this bitch is off to the interior shop for some love.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 28 2010, 06:21 AM~16437908
> *ok so no updates as of now. waiting for the vert rack to get back from the chromer. then this bitch is off to the interior shop for some love.
> *



Your gay.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 29 2010, 11:04 AM~16451277
> *Your gay.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 31 2010, 07:37 PM~16471026
> *:uh:
> *



yup, definitely gay.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 1 2010, 08:58 AM~16475993
> *yup, definitely gay.
> *


the wife out yet??


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

lookin tight uso :yessad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 24 2010, 07:55 AM~16392485
> *thanks for all the positive comments!   cant wait to get in it and cruise
> *


U GET 2 THUMBS UP!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2010, 05:28 AM~16486185
> *U GET 2 THUMBS UP!
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 1 2010, 02:26 PM~16478062
> *the wife out yet??
> *


"Got the wife at the clinic gettin cured off the wild turkey."


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2010, 02:28 AM~16486185
> *U GET 2 THUMBS UP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 2 2010, 11:25 AM~16488542
> *"Got the wife at the clinic gettin cured off the wild turkey."
> *


your just wrong! :wow:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 2 2010, 07:50 PM~16492887
> *your just wrong! :wow:
> *



Yup. Guess I kinda take after you!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ok so just got the last piece (pieces) of the puzzle so my car can go out for interior....







:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 09:05 AM~16508768
> *ok so just got the last piece (pieces) of the puzzle so my car can go out for interior....
> 
> 
> ...


Dat rack got dunked in crack.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 06:23 AM~16508800
> *Dat rack got dunked in crack.
> *


the shit is like crack seth for real. chrome one thing.......next thing you know you got thousands$$$ in chrome. wtf. got me tweakin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 09:31 AM~16508825
> *the shit is like crack seth for real. chrome one thing.......next thing you know you got thousands$$$ in chrome. wtf. got me tweakin
> *


hno: Junkie fiend! hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 07:31 AM~16508825
> *the shit is like crack seth for real. chrome one thing.......next thing you know you got thousands$$$ in chrome. wtf. got me tweakin
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 05:05 AM~16508768
> *ok so just got the last piece (pieces) of the puzzle so my car can go out for interior....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

NICE 62 I SEE IT IN PERSON VERY NICE AND CLEAN!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 07:05 AM~16508768
> *ok so just got the last piece (pieces) of the puzzle so my car can go out for interior....
> 
> 
> ...


is that that wrack I took to bert :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

***** said wrack :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 01:54 PM~16510701
> ****** said wrack :uh:
> *


wack+rack=wrack when you smokin on that crack.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 06:31 AM~16508825
> *the shit is like crack seth for real. chrome one thing.......next thing you know you got thousands$$$ in chrome. wtf. got me tweakin
> *


thats why i only do mine socially :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

started fucking with the 64 i picked up over the summer. cleaning it up to see what im dealing with. looks kind of cool with the patina look.... :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 10:54 AM~16510695
> *is that that wrack I took to bert :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

How much for the hardtop, I got cash, gonna hit the casino today or buy an impala.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Feb 5 2010, 05:47 AM~16519733
> *How much for the hardtop,  I got cash,  gonna hit the casino today or buy an impala.
> *


 :uh: you aint winning shit. you only win when im gambling with you.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

true. make sure your in vegas march 18th.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 11:37 PM~16516068
> *started fucking with the 64 i picked up over the summer. cleaning it up to see what im dealing with. looks kind of cool with the patina look.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Ross's old 64? That looks good!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2010, 05:42 AM~16580713
> *Is that Ross's old 64? That looks good!
> *


Yeah it sure is. Car is solid as hell. Besides floor pans. I sanded half the car down and flat cleared it just to see what it would look like and I think imma roll with it. I'll post some bette pics in acouple days.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up, you guys get hit with that snow storm.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 11 2010, 07:20 AM~16580984
> *whats up, you guys get hit with that snow storm.
> *


Hell yeah man got about 8 to 10 inches. Gonna get some more tonight I think. We still on for sunday?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Looking good my USO


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Feb 11 2010, 08:41 AM~16581512
> *Looking good my USO
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 11 2010, 08:49 AM~16581147
> *Hell yeah man got about 8 to 10 inches. Gonna get some more tonight I think. We still on for sunday?
> *


shit its snowed 7' here today :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 03:47 PM~16585234
> *shit its snowed 7' here today  :0
> *


yeah but its snowin rags where you live.... :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

started fucking with the 64 i picked up over the summer. cleaning it up to see what im dealing with. looks kind of cool with the patina look.... :0 










nice pass side door window , must have been one cool cat to give you a door glass , must have had aot just laying around to just give something like that away


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 06:47 PM~16585234
> *shit its snowed 7' here today  :0
> *


Are you kidding me? NO WAY..pics or u just bullshittin, talking about seven feet. :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 11 2010, 07:32 PM~16587453
> *started fucking with the 64 i picked up over the summer. cleaning it up to see what im dealing with. looks kind of cool with the patina look.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you did hook a brotha up on some parts...what you got laying around for 64 body moldings


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16587572
> *Are you kidding me? NO WAY..pics or u just bullshittin, talking about seven feet.  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2010, 08:40 PM~16587572
> *Are you kidding me? NO WAY..pics or u just bullshittin, talking about seven feet.  :uh:
> *












it was 13"


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 06:05 AM~16508768
> *ok so just got the last piece (pieces) of the puzzle so my car can go out for interior....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS ONE DONE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 11 2010, 06:32 PM~16587453
> *started fucking with the 64 i picked up over the summer. cleaning it up to see what im dealing with. looks kind of cool with the patina look.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn that 64 looks alot like mine!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2010, 02:05 AM~16599281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 13 2010, 01:27 AM~16600051
> *damn that 64 looks alot like mine!
> 
> 
> ...


yeah no shit. whats the plans for it?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:11 PM~16631188
> *TTT
> *


  what up homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 16 2010, 07:34 PM~16633485
> * what up homie
> *


JUST CHILLIN GETTING MY DAILY HIT OF LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, SIXONEFORLIFE


whats up ACEHOLE :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2010, 09:25 AM~16638335
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, SIXONEFORLIFE
> whats up ACEHOLE  :wave:
> *


What up, just checking out W. Grizwalds topic. :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2010, 11:16 AM~16640034
> *More pics
> *


im trying! should have some good update pix in the next few days. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 19 2010, 08:01 AM~16659524
> *im trying! should have some good update pix in the next few days. :cheesy:
> *


Ohio or bust.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 19 2010, 11:56 AM~16662088
> *Ohio or bust.
> *


 :cheesy: 

couple pics of some goodies


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

looking good homie... :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 20 2010, 06:15 PM~16673171
> *:cheesy:
> 
> couple pics of some goodies
> ...


Nice


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 20 2010, 08:43 PM~16673802
> *Nice
> *


Thanks buddy. You wrapping up that 58?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 20 2010, 08:15 PM~16673171
> *:cheesy:
> 
> couple pics of some goodies
> ...


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16673171
> *:cheesy:
> 
> couple pics of some goodies
> ...


 :wow: uffin: :thumbsup: lovin the color bar


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 22 2010, 05:08 PM~16691230
> *:wow:  uffin:  :thumbsup: lovin the color bar
> *


what up big Pat! how was the show...looked like a crowded pit from the pics i saw....and you fuckers went the titty club without me!  :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 22 2010, 05:13 PM~16691274
> *what up big Pat! how was the show...looked like a crowded pit from the pics i saw....and you fuckers went the titty club without me!   :biggrin:
> *


it was a good time but you didnt miss much at the titty club, i think i found a club worse then the landing strip hahahahaha :barf: :sprint:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

top notch uso see you in diego clark onelove.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16693467
> *top notch uso see you in diego clark onelove.
> *


 :biggrin: thats the goal Kita


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

clark w. i checked on those items you called about and i think i can come up with a decent set , call me tomorrow when you get a chance , sorry havnt gotten back with you i been bustin ass on white trash :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16673171
> *:cheesy:
> 
> couple pics of some goodies
> ...


LOOKS GOOD SEEN IT YESTERDAY :biggrin: YOUR RIDE IS COMING TOGETHER NICELY


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16516068
> *started fucking with the 64 i picked up over the summer. cleaning it up to see what im dealing with. looks kind of cool with the patina look.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :banghead:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Feb 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16705045
> *:thumbsup:  :banghead:
> *


Clark got that 64 looking nice with that primer rubbed off.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:dunno: not a 64 but it's clean


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:04 PM~16705219
> *Clark got that 64 looking nice with that primer rubbed off.
> *


yeah..i had a feeling the car was pretty solid..deal of a damned lifetime and i had to let her go! at least it's in good hands


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Feb 23 2010, 08:06 PM~16705245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean cadi. whats the plans for it


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 23 2010, 07:07 PM~16704473
> *clark w. i checked on those items you called about and i think i can come up with a decent set , call me tomorrow when you get a chance , sorry havnt gotten back with you i been bustin ass on white trash  :biggrin:
> *


cool il try to hit you up later


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Feb 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16705283
> *yeah..i had a feeling the car was pretty solid..deal of a damned lifetime and i had to let her go! at least it's in good hands
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 24 2010, 07:05 AM~16709311
> *real clean cadi. whats the plans for it
> *


ruin it with hydraulics and 90 it out. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Feb 24 2010, 06:59 AM~16709560
> *ruin it with hydraulics and 90 it out.  :biggrin:
> *


Nothin wrong with that. Cut that bitch.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Just stoppin through Clark...

Lookin good!! Can't wait to see her in person at the WSL Picnic this summer!

I may even have to gank that color bar when you aint lookin...  

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 1 2010, 01:32 PM~16761688
> *Just stoppin through Clark...
> 
> Lookin good!!  Can't wait to see her in person at the WSL Picnic this summer!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 1 2010, 01:32 PM~16761688
> *Just stoppin through Clark...
> 
> Lookin good!!  Can't wait to see her in person at the WSL Picnic this summer!
> ...


you didnt hear, that is a gift for ME :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 1 2010, 01:32 PM~16761688
> *Just stoppin through Clark...
> 
> Lookin good!!  Can't wait to see her in person at the WSL Picnic this summer!
> ...


whats marc hows that 61 doing man? any changes over the winter?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 1 2010, 04:10 PM~16762956
> *you didnt hear, that is a gift for ME :biggrin:
> *


il trade you for that beat up useless le cab you got in your shop!! thats a fair trade man. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 03:34 PM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 04:34 PM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *fleetwoodcabron*, lowriderLac903
:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 07:34 PM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see you going with one of them clear vinyl tops.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2010, 07:32 PM~16765102
> *Oh I see you going with one of them clear vinyl tops.
> *


Yea I was pissed they was out of the Louie tops


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2010, 08:32 PM~16765102
> *Oh I see you going with one of them clear vinyl tops.
> *


SARAN DIPPITY 2


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 04:34 PM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know how a pic of my car could turn into a pic of a map??wtf???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 2 2010, 04:32 AM~16769502
> *anyone know how a pic of my car could turn into a pic of a map??wtf???
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE FUKIN WITH YOUR SHIT HOMIE :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

i know man wtf.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 10:51 PM~16765380
> *Yea I was pissed they was out of the Louie tops
> *


Grip'n dat grain


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

NICE RIDE BRO , SO FAR LOOKS CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ok has anyone else noticed that the pic of my car turned into a pic of a map! and now its back to my car again .....is someone fuckin with my head ?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL CAR BRO......


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 2 2010, 06:13 PM~16775521
> *BEAUTIFUL CAR BRO......
> *


  thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 2 2010, 08:59 PM~16775360
> *ok has anyone else noticed that the pic of my car turned into a pic of a map! and now its back to my car again .....is someone fuckin with my head ?
> *


What shit you smokin bro that OLD GOLD?


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2010, 07:31 PM~16776491
> *What shit you smokin bro that OLD GOLD?
> *


i asked him to save alittle of what ever it was, shit i got to try some of that :nicoderm: :420: :loco: :run:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 2 2010, 06:59 PM~16775360
> *ok has anyone else noticed that the pic of my car turned into a pic of a map! and now its back to my car again .....is someone fuckin with my head ?
> *



Your turning your impala into a map? Damn dude your sick, you always got something up your sleeve. Hey tell me about the ****** at the bar the other night.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 2 2010, 07:36 PM~16776558
> *i asked him to save alittle of what ever it was, shit i got to try some of that :nicoderm:  :420:  :loco:  :run:
> *


you fuckers... :werd: :x:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 3 2010, 05:07 AM~16781617
> *Your turning your impala into a map?  Damn dude your sick,  you always got something up your sleeve.  Hey tell me about the ****** at the bar the other night.
> *


 :uh: i told him he had a cool hat


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 3 2010, 08:25 AM~16781644
> *:uh:  i told him he had a cool hat
> *


We had a run in with a "Snuff" last week. His words Quote on Quote, "Yo, Yo, Yo!!! Get dat 10 pack for dat dub sack, ya feel me?" Yo what it is Vanilla Face?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2010, 05:31 AM~16781655
> *We had a run in with a "Snuff" last week.  His words Quote on Quote, "Yo, Yo, Yo!!! Get dat 10 pack for dat dub sack, ya feel me?"  Yo what it is Vanilla Face?
> *


Hahaaaa classic. Well we were out friday and my one buddy nick was trashed and trying to start a fight with this black dude. The black dude was cool and knew my buddy was drunk but he had his all white posse with him poppin off at the mouth. So I went up to the one dude and told him if shit got started he was the first one I was knockin out. He looked at me all scared. I'm like haha I'm just kiddin man. But for real your the first one gettin dropped. Lol. So I guess the drunker I got the more I told the story to my buddy chris who was sober. And now he's busting my balls for it.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 2 2010, 01:34 AM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good, I love the color


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16763062
> *whats marc hows that 61 doing man? any changes over the winter?
> *


Threw in a polished BeCool in the Fall. Gonna clean up my wires in the trunk and do some hardlines and change my rear springs.

And I'm lookin for a GOOD local striper that can do some shit on my wheels.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 3 2010, 09:14 AM~16782910
> *Threw in a polished BeCool in the Fall.  Gonna clean up my wires in the trunk and do some hardlines and change my rear springs.
> 
> And I'm lookin for a GOOD local striper that can do some shit on my wheels.
> *


Better get on it man its gonna be time to roll real soon!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

whats the wurd burd?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16789535
> *whats the wurd burd?
> *


whats up maximus....il be out for the meeting this weekend


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 3 2010, 07:42 AM~16781897
> *Hahaaaa classic. Well we were out friday and my one buddy nick was trashed and trying to start a fight with this black dude. The black dude was cool and knew my buddy was drunk but he had his all white posse with him poppin off at the mouth. So I went up to the one dude and told him if shit got started he was the first one I was knockin out. He looked at me all scared. I'm like haha I'm just kiddin man. But for real your the first one gettin dropped.  Lol.  So I guess the drunker I got the more I told the story to my buddy chris who was sober. And now he's busting my balls for it.
> *



Yup, busting balls. He did have a really nice hat though. would have been a shame to see it on the floor.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 4 2010, 08:42 AM~16793231
> *Yup,  busting balls.  He did have a really nice hat though.  would have been a shame to see it on the floor.
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 4 2010, 08:16 AM~16793161
> *whats up maximus....il be out for the meeting this weekend
> *


damn bout time naw that's cool man the chicks at the landing strip have been asking bout you ok not so much them but their kids keep asking if i've seen their daddy..........lol :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 4 2010, 09:34 PM~16800239
> *damn bout time naw that's cool man the chicks at the landing strip have been asking bout you ok not so much them but their kids keep asking if i've seen their daddy..........lol  :biggrin:
> *


 Are you talking bout the landing strip up there in detroit?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16800239
> *damn bout time naw that's cool man the chicks at the landing strip have been asking bout you ok not so much them but their kids keep asking if i've seen their daddy..........lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: the test results aint came back yet nukka...dat aint my baby....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 5 2010, 04:40 AM~16803375
> *Are you talking bout the landing strip up there in detroit?
> *


damn theres multiple landing strips?! thhis one is in Lima..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 3 2010, 09:14 AM~16782910
> *Threw in a polished BeCool in the Fall.  Had SIX1RAG pull it out in the winter. Gonna clean up my wires in the trunk and do some hardlines and change my rear springs.
> 
> And I'm lookin for a GOOD local striper that can do some shit on my wheels.
> *


fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 5 2010, 06:02 AM~16803400
> *damn theres multiple landing strips?! thhis one is in Lima..
> *



Im kinda partial to the one in detroit. But Im always open to new things. Hows about a run to the den this week for lunch?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

bath time



























off to get some guts now


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 01:22 PM~16840514
> *bath time
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 05:22 PM~16840514
> *bath time
> 
> 
> ...


what's the color on that?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 03:22 PM~16840514
> *bath time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 02:22 PM~16840514
> *bath time
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: good thing they rolled the windows up, wouldnt want any water to get inside the car


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 9 2010, 02:46 PM~16841209
> *:uh: good thing they rolled the windows up, wouldnt want any water to get inside the car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 9 2010, 02:33 PM~16840596
> *what's the color on that?
> *


Factory silver blue. Stock for 62


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 9 2010, 03:46 PM~16841209
> *:uh: good thing they rolled the windows up, wouldnt want any water to get inside the car
> *


Uhhh maybe because they were washing the windows.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 02:22 PM~16840514
> *bath time
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :wow: :biggrin: GOING 2 MOROW 2 THE CHEVY SHOP WANT MORE PICS I CAN TAKE SOME MORE  LET ME KNOW


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 03:57 PM~16841310
> *Uhhh maybe because they were washing the windows.
> *


There's just no hope for humor with you is there :biggrin: 
62 looks amazing homie, love the blue


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

sweet ride man!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SVEET CLARK


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

damn, love that color.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 9 2010, 05:04 PM~16841994
> *There's just no hope for humor with you is there :biggrin:
> 62 looks amazing homie, love the blue
> *


 :biggrin: im jus fuckin wit you man!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 9 2010, 04:44 PM~16841786
> *NICE HOMIE :wow:  :biggrin: GOING 2 MOROW 2 THE CHEVY SHOP WANT MORE PICS I CAN TAKE SOME MORE   LET ME KNOW
> *


gone for the week getting some threads


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 9 2010, 05:04 PM~16841994
> *There's just no hope for humor with you is there :biggrin:
> 62 looks amazing homie, love the blue
> *


homie that is the best color ever for a 62...i thought i liked corona cream...but that is sweet!!!


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

TTT 4 a sweet ass vert. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 9 2010, 06:31 PM~16843020
> *homie that is the best color ever for a 62...i thought i liked corona cream...but that is sweet!!!
> *


 :cheesy: first time in the sun.. and it looks bad ass...thanks johnny


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

very nice man.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 06:24 PM~16842935
> *gone for the week getting some threads
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 07:23 PM~16842921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

mad props on the car homie, its coming along and looking real nice, same color as mine too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 9 2010, 03:22 PM~16840514
> *bath time
> 
> 
> ...


    lookin good brah man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 03:51 AM~16847228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2010, 07:20 AM~16847937
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Sweet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2010, 06:20 AM~16847937
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 12:51 AM~16847228
> *      lookin good brah man
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 10 2010, 09:27 PM~16853707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: No clear top? :biggrin: Looks nice.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 10 2010, 05:27 PM~16853707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16854191
> *:happysad:  No clear top?  :biggrin:  Looks nice.
> *


i told them fools clear!!  they just dont know good taste when the see it.. :banghead:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS IS MY BUCKET HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 10 2010, 06:27 PM~16853707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKS LIKE ITS COMING 2 GETHER ALMOST DONE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 11 2010, 11:53 PM~16867213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a real nice project! when you starting it?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:56 PM~16867234
> * LOOKS LIKE ITS COMING 2 GETHER ALMOST DONE
> *


 :biggrin: yours will be there soon enough..


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 06:08 AM~16868288
> *:biggrin:  yours will be there soon enough..
> *



I dont see a motor in the car yet. Is it gonna be done for next weeK? Remember..... Vegas?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 11 2010, 08:15 AM~16858211
> *i told them fools clear!!   they just dont know good taste when the see it.. :banghead:
> *


I see you went with that Ralph Lauren Navy Polo instead. :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 07:36 AM~16868368
> *I see you went with that Ralph Lauren Navy Polo instead.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lookin sick Clark!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

fools hah.. better watch it fruitloop..i talked him out of pink..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Mar 12 2010, 11:14 AM~16869999
> *fools hah.. better watch it fruitloop..i talked him out of pink..
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16867213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Mar 12 2010, 10:14 AM~16869999
> *fools hah.. better watch it fruitloop..i talked him out of pink..
> *


Fruitloop!? Don't make me tell the story about me and you drivin to vegas in the Benz. You all askin if I seen the shooting star. And tryin to hold my hand.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 11:49 AM~16870299
> *Fruitloop!? Don't make me tell the story about me and you drivin to vegas in the Benz. You all askin if I seen the shooting star. And tryin to hold my hand.
> *


 :run: :sprint: LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy+Mar 12 2010, 01:14 PM~16869999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! :sprint:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 10:49 AM~16870299
> *Fruitloop!? Don't make me tell the story about me and you drivin to vegas in the Benz. You all askin if I seen the shooting star. And tryin to hold my hand.
> *


 :wow: :uh: :barf: :sprint: clark did i tell you the next couple meetings have been called off :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

now they all know why you got a deal on your restoration fruitloop..now you cant move into the chevy shop..


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 05:07 AM~16868283
> *looks like a real nice project! when you starting it?
> *


dont know, soon though. or i can sell it and get this


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16871388
> *dont know, soon though. or i can sell it and get this
> 
> 
> ...


its a conversion 100% solid, and it looks to be done right


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Mar 12 2010, 12:20 PM~16871114
> *now they all know why you got a deal on your restoration fruitloop..now you cant move into the chevy shop..
> *


Bwahhaaa come on Bert you know that shit was funny.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16871388
> *dont know, soon though. or i can sell it and get this
> 
> 
> ...


that the one in texas?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2010, 03:16 PM~16872101
> *that the one in texas?
> *



:run:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 05:08 AM~16868288
> *:biggrin:  yours will be there soon enough..
> *


 :biggrin: IF ALL GOES RIGHT SO FAR SO GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 10:49 AM~16870299
> *Fruitloop!? Don't make me tell the story about me and you drivin to vegas in the Benz. You all askin if I seen the shooting star. And tryin to hold my hand.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2010, 02:16 PM~16872101
> *that the one in texas?
> *


no, its from here in so.cal.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16871388
> *dont know, soon though. or i can sell it and get this
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :nosad: stick with the og vert!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 02:17 PM~16872111
> *:run:
> *












:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 12 2010, 03:50 PM~16871388
> *dont know, soon though. or i can sell it and get this
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even read what you said at first and I had a feeling this was a cutter. Keep it real, stick with an OG rag.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 12 2010, 02:03 PM~16871499
> *its a conversion 100% solid, and it looks to be done right
> *


THAT CAR LOOKS SOLID TOO.
1/2 THESE RUSTY CARS ARE TURNED INTO "CUTTER" CARS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 12 2010, 07:52 PM~16873496
> *:loco:  :nosad: stick with a clear top vert!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 10:19 PM~16876874
> *:uh:
> *


 :ninja: il cut you deep. :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 12 2010, 12:06 PM~16870973
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :uh:  :barf:  :sprint: clark did i tell you the next couple meetings have been called off  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh yeah i see how it is...get my color bar and now theres no more meetings


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2010, 07:33 PM~16874418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 13 2010, 08:15 AM~16878722
> *:ninja:  il cut you deep. :wow:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2010, 07:24 AM~16878994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


?? Why you editing! You scurd?!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

X62


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16890783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice colorado.. :biggrin: jajaja, damn homie this car is looking sick... ima have to go to the shop to get a sneek peek


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16890783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 15 2010, 04:09 AM~16893542
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> thats a nice colorado..  :biggrin:  jajaja, damn homie this car is looking sick... ima have to go to the shop to get a sneek peek
> *


yeah i think its coming back from the interior sho today or tomorrow so go check her out...take some pix for me if you got a good camera.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Still dont see a motor in it.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 15 2010, 04:33 AM~16893569
> *Still dont see a motor in it.
> *


 :uh: we are cuttin the floor boards out gonna roll flintstone style. yabadada doooo


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 13 2010, 12:47 PM~16879660
> *?? Why you editing! You scurd?!
> *


Haha! I used


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 06:26 AM~16893830
> *Haha! I used tags instead of youtube. lol.
> [/b][/quote]
> Haha yeah happens to me all the time. Them damn img tags. Did you get the memo about the cover sheet on the tps report.*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 15 2010, 04:39 AM~16893579
> *:uh: we are cuttin the floor boards out gonna roll flintstone style.  yabadada doooo
> *


 :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2010, 10:24 AM~16878994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass song right there man.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

i seen your car inperson looking goood!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Mar 15 2010, 10:38 AM~16894122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 05:05 AM~16904202
> *Hmmmmmmmm.... Yeah.... I'm just gonna have to disagree with you on that.
> :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 15 2010, 07:48 PM~16900485
> *im so gay for you Seth
> *


 :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 15 2010, 08:51 PM~16901531
> *i seen your car inperson looking goood!!!!!!
> *


  thanks man. drop off that 59 and you can drive away in that blue 62 rag!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:09 AM~16904213
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow: :uh: You ain't right. :no:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:09 AM~16904213
> * :0  i want you inside me
> *


what the fuck!!!! i knew what chris told me bout you was true yeah like pat said you don't have to come to any more meettings. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 16 2010, 09:30 PM~16912760
> *what the fuck!!!! i knew what chris told me bout you was true yeah like pat said you don't have to come to any more meettings. :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 your so imature.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 17 2010, 07:30 AM~16914546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin' it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 17 2010, 04:30 AM~16914546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dood, looks amazing......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 17 2010, 05:30 AM~16914546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

with everything thats been going on in this topic could we please just stick to pics of the car THANK YOU :biggrin: uffin: :420: :rimshot:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 17 2010, 01:34 PM~16916491
> *with everything thats been going on in this topic could we please just stick to pics of the car        THANK YOU :biggrin:  uffin:  :420:  :rimshot:
> *


that's what i am saying too. hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

beautyful!!!thats the exact combo from my 62


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 17 2010, 05:23 PM~16920052
> *that's what i am saying too. hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: way to jump on the band wagon. il remember that when your tryin to ride shot gun :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 17 2010, 10:54 PM~16923914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16923914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :drama: :h5:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good :biggrin: , you coming down for the charlotte swap meet in april


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 18 2010, 07:31 AM~16925656
> *looking good  :biggrin:  , you coming down for the charlotte swap meet in april
> *


I think so. Me and Bert might come out there. Maybe I'll bring the 64 so you can throw some floor pans in it for me!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 18 2010, 07:08 AM~16924978
> *:uh:  way to jump on the band wagon. il remember that when your tryin to ride shot gun :biggrin:
> *



tell him that there is a weight limit.....lmao...... :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 18 2010, 11:43 AM~16927642
> *tell him that there is a weight limit.....lmao......  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 that was a low blow!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 18 2010, 02:43 PM~16927642
> *tell him that there is a weight limit.....lmao......  :biggrin:
> *


shit russ i wouldn't be talking homie i still don't know how you squeeze your ass in a small ass g-body...... :biggrin: and clark trust me this kat knows all about blowing hahahahaha no ****


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

a rag done right :worship:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 18 2010, 12:56 PM~16928241
> *shit russ i wouldn't be talking homie i still don't know how you squeeze your ass in a small ass g-body...... :biggrin:  and clark trust me this kat knows all about blowing hahahahaha no ****
> *


so you know from experience? hey when you coming out here next homie we need to hit up the petticoat


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

so is my headline for my topic really bothering the LayItLow GODS that bad that someone always has to fuck with it. :uh:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 19 2010, 04:51 AM~16934930
> *so is my headline for my topic really bothering the LayItLow GODS that bad that someone always has to fuck with it.  :uh:
> *


I WAS TRIPPING OUT PN THAT WHEN I WAS LOOKING FOR UR TOPIC :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thought maybe you started another topic :around:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 10:50 AM~16937335
> *thought maybe you started another topic :around:
> *


i know right?!! who has a hard on to fuck with my shit all the time. wtf


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Mar 19 2010, 07:44 AM~16934920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i had a hard time finding it that shit would piss me off.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 17 2010, 03:30 AM~16914546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

cant touch this deuce!!!! i love the colors....good job :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 20 2010, 06:32 PM~16947694
> *cant touch this deuce!!!!  i love the colors....good job  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 18 2010, 09:56 AM~16926238
> *I think so. Me and Bert might come out there. Maybe I'll bring the 64 so you can throw some floor pans in it for me!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16947694
> *cant touch this deuce!!!!  i love the colors....good job  :biggrin:
> *


I touched it when I was at berts shop. caressed it then I humped it. :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 11:28 PM~16950026
> *I touched it when I was at berts shop. caressed it then I humped it. :0
> *


 :0 funny...i did the same to your 64


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 21 2010, 06:58 AM~16951050
> *:0 funny...i did the same to your 64
> *


thats kinda gay



























no ****


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 18 2010, 03:56 PM~16928241
> *shit russ i wouldn't be talking homie i still don't know how you squeeze your ass in a small ass g-body...... :biggrin:  and clark trust me this kat knows all about blowing hahahahaha no ****
> *


but one of your responses does fit into that **** fantasy of yours.....lol....i knew you were amish.....but i cant believe they let you amish be homos as well......lol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16953612
> *but one of your responses does fit into that **** fantasy of yours.....lol....i knew you were amish.....but i cant believe they let you amish be homos as well......lol
> *


not even funny try again goat fucker. lol.... :biggrin: how are you?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

the sequel to Spanglish.......Spamish?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 22 2010, 02:20 PM~16963649
> *the sequel to Spanglish.......Spamish?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lol


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 22 2010, 02:20 PM~16963649
> *the sequel to Spanglish.......Spamish?
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaaa lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bish is cold....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 17 2010, 10:54 PM~16923914
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NAICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 22 2010, 05:20 PM~16963649
> *the sequel to Spanglish.......Spamish?
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up nate but it's good.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 22 2010, 11:33 PM~16970350
> *thats fucked up nate but it's good.
> *


i think its a good look on you max. when your snoring you can use it to muffle the noise! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 23 2010, 01:33 AM~16970350
> *thats fucked up nate but it's good.
> *


had to do it bro. i just don't know to many amish that drink PBR...... :wow:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 23 2010, 04:25 AM~16971085
> *i think its a good look on you max. when your snoring you can use it to muffle the noise! :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 21 2010, 07:26 PM~16954391
> *not even funny try again goat fucker. lol.... :biggrin: how are you?
> *



same ol same ol bro just tryin to get this regal back to clean status.....whats crackin with you?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 22 2010, 05:20 PM~16963649
> *the sequel to Spanglish.......Spamish?
> 
> 
> ...



now i know its a photoshop cause those are big beer cans.....lol......


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Mar 23 2010, 07:25 AM~16971085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys can all go to hell.....hahahahaha


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 24 2010, 03:26 PM~16988569
> *you guys can all go to hell.....hahahahaha
> *


 :rant: :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 25 2010, 07:46 AM~16994749
> *:rant:  :tears:
> *


 Is it done yet? :dunno:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:30 AM~16995994
> *Is it done yet? :dunno:
> *


interior is done. should have pics real soon.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

How bout a motor. Can you drive it yet. Cmon man this thing is taking forever. Maybe you should buy some rusted out piece of shit cars in the mean time.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 26 2010, 07:30 AM~17005636
> *interior is done. should have pics real soon.
> *


 :wow: Pics of it snow mashin' in them Cleveland skreets.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 26 2010, 05:10 AM~17005732
> *How bout a motor.  Can you drive it yet.  Cmon man this thing is taking forever.  Maybe you should buy some rusted out piece of shit cars in the mean time.
> *


hahahaha you going to make it to any shows this year, i think you would fit right in with the crew


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2010, 05:50 AM~17005876
> *:wow: Pics of it snow mashin' in them Cleveland skreets.
> *


Hell yeah man I'm having the snow chains chrome plated!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 26 2010, 07:21 AM~17006297
> *hahahaha you going to make it to any shows this year, i think you would fit right in with the crew
> *


He aint coming to shows. He's retired. He's bustin my balls about a motor but his car runs and drives and it hasn't left his garage in 4 years.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 26 2010, 09:36 AM~17006864
> *He aint coming to shows. He's retired. He's bustin my balls about a motor but his car runs and drives and it hasn't left his garage in 4 years.
> *



Three years asshole and just wait. Im getting the bug again to build something nice. Im like Jordan, everytime I come out of retirement Im still the best in the world at what I do. Think Im gonna start with that frame and build something real nice Clark. Trust me when its done it will have something no one else has....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Mar 26 2010, 07:38 PM~17012277
> *Three years asshole and just wait.  Im getting the bug again to build something nice.  Im like Jordan, everytime I come out of retirement Im still the best in the world at what I do.  Think Im gonna start with that frame and build something real nice Clark.  Trust me when its done it will have something no one else has....
> *


yeah a **** for an owner


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

picked up this 64 jetliner a couple miles down the road from me this week. its a pos but all the vert shit is cleeean so im gonna hack it off and save it for my 64 ht.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

so about 2 miles after picking up this heap the rear strap ripped through the rusty frame and this happen :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

daaammnnnnn :0 :0


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2010, 10:06 AM~17016044
> *yeah a **** for an owner
> *



Watch who your calling a ****. It wasn't me who had a load mash my tailgate, ******.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17017343
> *so about 2 miles after picking up this heap the rear strap ripped through the rusty frame and this happen :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2010, 02:54 PM~17017321
> *picked up this 64 jetliner a couple miles down the road from me this week. its a pos but all the vert shit is cleeean so im gonna hack it off and save it for my 64 ht.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

so about 2 miles after picking up this heap the rear strap ripped through the rusty frame and this happen :0  


















that sucks clark , when you bring the 64 down for floors , drive that truck and we will knock out the tailgate for you to


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17025660
> *so about 2 miles after picking up this heap the rear strap ripped through the rusty frame and this happen :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2010, 12:54 PM~17017321
> *picked up this 64 jetliner a couple miles down the road from me this week. its a pos but all the vert shit is cleeean so im gonna hack it off and save it for my 64 ht.
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is cut up ready for the junk yard tomorrow :biggrin: who needs a conversion kit?!


----------



## ramiros64 (Jan 14, 2009)

Say what color is that homie i love it OG like a mutha let me know


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 28 2010, 05:22 PM~17026113
> *
> *


hey clark will those lower door window channels work with the 64 impalas


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2010, 08:28 PM~17049938
> *hey clark will those lower door window channels work with the 64 impalas
> *


you know what im not sure. you need some?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ramiros64_@Mar 30 2010, 07:49 PM~17049323
> *Say what color is that homie i love it OG like a mutha let me know
> *


stock 62 silver blue.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 31 2010, 03:44 AM~17052681
> *you know what im not sure. you need some?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 31 2010, 09:01 AM~17054041
> *:yes:
> *


sorry them bitches were gone. sorry it took me so long to respond.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

couple pics of interior. was done a while ago but slacking.
























car is back at the shop and motor is going in.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 7 2010, 04:36 AM~17120710
> *couple pics of interior. was done a while ago but slacking.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 7 2010, 06:36 AM~17120710
> *couple pics of interior. was done a while ago but slacking.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: cant wait 2 see my ride in that stage.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 7 2010, 04:36 AM~17120710
> *couple pics of interior. was done a while ago but slacking.
> 
> 
> ...


wad up uso hope all is well with you and fam! duece look hella tight palm tree are going to str8 in back window onelove fam!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 7 2010, 05:49 PM~17126700
> *wad up uso hope all is well with you and fam! duece look hella tight palm tree are going to str8 in back window onelove fam!
> *


If there waz a ride to modavate me itz this one...... :drama: :drama: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 1 2010, 04:34 PM~16763129
> *not too much to update...got the rack on and the skirts. but damn it looks hard as fuck like that.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN DAM GOOD CUZ I LUV 6 DUECE RAGS


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

car is looking good homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 7 2010, 03:36 AM~17120710
> *couple pics of interior. was done a while ago but slacking.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 7 2010, 05:49 PM~17126700
> *wad up uso hope all is well with you and fam! duece look hella tight palm tree are going to str8 in back window onelove fam!
> *


  shouldnt be long now Kita.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Apr 7 2010, 10:17 PM~17130449
> *If there waz a ride to modavate me itz this one......      :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for Ohio


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Apr 8 2010, 09:50 AM~17133625
> *car is looking good homie :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks Jr. hows that 62 of yours coming along?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 12 2010, 02:09 AM~17165998
> *TTT for Ohio
> *


  thanks man. should have some updates this week. flying to LA on thursday to check my bitch out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2010, 01:57 PM~17017343
> *so about 2 miles after picking up this heap the rear strap ripped through the rusty frame and this happen :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro that sucks.. Is your truck okay?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 04:49 AM~17166200
> *Damn bro that sucks.. Is your truck okay?
> *


yea it was fine. pushed the tailgate in a little but nothing else got fucked up. i got lucky.... :happysad:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 12 2010, 06:18 AM~17166145
> *  thanks man. should have some updates this week. flying to LA on thursday to check my bitch out.
> *


take lots of photos!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Apr 14 2010, 06:59 AM~17187787
> *take lots of photos!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Apr 14 2010, 04:59 AM~17187787
> *take lots of photos!
> 
> 
> ...


il take plenty. heres an update pic


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Apr 14 2010, 05:13 AM~17187644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> il take plenty. heres an update pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> > il take plenty. heres an update pic
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

NICE homie.....


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 14 2010, 01:05 PM~17192062
> *il take plenty. heres an update pic
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS!!!!!!!*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 14 2010, 08:10 PM~17195190
> *i know i think my girl is getting jealous!!
> *


name her "the Mistress"?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 15 2010, 04:26 AM~17199359
> *name her "the Mistress"?
> *


uhh someone else has that name.....


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 15 2010, 04:27 AM~17199363
> *uhh someone else has that name.....
> *


mines la querida.... i know somone prolly has that name but none like mine... just like what ever you choose there aint gunna be a bitch as bad as yours


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WHATS GOOD HOMIE WENT 2 THE CHEVY SHOP YESTERDAY 2 SEE MY 61 AND TOOK A COUPLE SHOTS OR YOUR 62 ITS LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:40 AM~17209811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thanks man!! hows your car coming?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 16 2010, 04:12 AM~17210070
> *:wow:  thanks man!! hows your car coming?
> *


GOING GOOD BODY WORK TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> WHATS GOOD HOMIE WENT 2 THE CHEVY SHOP YESTERDAY 2 SEE MY 61 AND TOOK A COUPLE SHOTS OR YOUR 62 ITS LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 16 2010, 12:53 AM~17209701
> *mines la querida.... i know somone prolly has that name but none like mine...  just like what ever you choose there aint gunna be a bitch as bad as yours
> *


Lol nah homie I meant I already have a couple mistresses. Still haven't thought of a good name for her yet tho.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 16 2010, 07:23 AM~17210793
> *Lol nah homie I meant I already have a couple mistresses.  Still haven't thought of a good name for her yet tho.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit ham my bad i was thinking to pg-13 jajaja


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up, a couple more days till you get to see that bad mfer


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:38 AM~17209802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sexy right there Clark whens she gon be done


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Apr 20 2010, 06:20 AM~17245688
> *whats up, a couple more days till you get to see that bad mfer
> *


 :yes: tomorrow il be out there. i called kita and im gonna try to ride down to diego with them on saturday for the picnic. :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2010, 06:32 PM~17252019
> *damn thats sexy right there Clark whens she gon be done
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man. i am hoping to have it back home for the chicago lrm show at the end of may. il have a better idea when i get out there.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Color is hott. Makes me wanna paint mine the same. Can't go wrong with a blue.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 21 2010, 07:35 AM~17257241
> *Color is hott. Makes me wanna paint mine the same. Can't go wrong with a blue.
> *


thanks man. when i first picked it i thought it might be too plain. but everything either blue or chrome just looks sooo clean


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ok so i just got back from cali. took a ton of pics. got a bunch on my camera but will post those later tonight... heres some cell pics for now tho.

pretty much ready for front clip








heres Bert acting like hes getting his hands dirty


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Bert was nice enough to take me to meet a couple of his buddies.


























this one is priceless. one of cartoons workers backed in to Berts Benz. :0 cartoon fixing it with some silver spray paint.... :biggrin: 









later that night got to kick it with Too $hort.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats good hollywood, i think im going to save some vacation time so i can roll with you when you take it ti VEGAS, ill throw in on the gas uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ballin ass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 06:26 AM~17315463
> *ok so i just got back from cali. took a ton of pics. got a bunch on my camera but will post those later tonight... heres some cell pics for now tho.
> 
> pretty much ready for front clip
> ...


 :drama: :h5:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Apr 27 2010, 05:46 AM~17315678
> *whats good hollywood, i think im going to save some vacation time  so i can roll with you when you take it ti VEGAS, ill throw in on the gas  uffin:
> *


alright Pat il hold you to it. it wont be a cheap drive.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2010, 07:38 AM~17316242
> *Ballin ass
> *


 :uh: shit i wish. after hanging out in cali it makes me realize how much life sucks in Ohio


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you still going to cut it?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2010, 11:10 AM~17318222
> *you still going to cut it?
> *


 :yes: after seeing is almost done it needs to be cut... no bags.. gotta keep it real. getting a price from homies today.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 01:44 PM~17318540
> *:yes:  after seeing is almost done it needs to be cut... no bags.. gotta keep it real. getting a price from homies today.
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 02:02 PM~17318700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Bisssssh Is Bad... :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Chevy Shop was packed with rags!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Impala Daddy*, domouc, Loco 61
:0 whats up dad


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17318991
> *Wow!!
> *


i know right! they aint playin over there!


----------



## candy (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 03:18 PM~17318836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 02:30 PM~17318968
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Impala Daddy, domouc, Loco 61
> :0 whats up dad
> *



:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 02:34 PM~17319000
> *i know right! they aint playin over there!
> *



Those Are Some Beautiful Rides Right There... Damn..


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

o shit i see my ride in the background waiting its turn. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

THAT R!DE !S CLEAN MUCH PROPS.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 11:02 AM~17318700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Apr 27 2010, 03:26 PM~17320811
> *o shit i see my ride in the background waiting its turn. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what one is yours?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 27 2010, 04:40 PM~17321536
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  thanks for the props


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Apr 27 2010, 05:26 PM~17320811
> *o shit i see my ride in the background waiting its turn. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: SHit I'lll Be Like A Big Ass Baby In A Candy Store There... :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

one word, BEAUTYFUL!!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17324592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x62


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17322002
> *:0  what one is yours?
> *


the white 63 hardtop :thumbsup: cant wait 2 see yours done that 1 bad rag. :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 05:56 PM~17322256
> *:cheesy: SHit I'lll Be Like A Big Ass Baby In A Candy Store There...  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2010, 12:26 PM~17318928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY GETTIN DOWN ON MY 61 RAG THANKS FOR THE 1ST PIC :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 28 2010, 12:28 AM~17327158
> *THEY GETTIN DOWN ON MY 61 RAG THANKS FOR THE 1ST PIC  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


your shit was lookin good man. what a diffrence from the first pics i seen of it!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thought you might like this good shit from toon.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

RESPECT



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2010, 07:34 AM~17328384
> *thought you might like this good shit from toon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2010, 07:34 AM~17328384
> *thought you might like this good shit from toon.
> 
> 
> ...


one of the coolest people ive meet.... definition of a true lowrider......


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

can't wait to see this in person..... hno:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

yo is see alot of parts @ that shop.. I need a trunk for my 62 and possible hood maybe can save mine.. thanks pm please.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Apr 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17335057
> *yo is see alot of parts @ that shop.. I need a trunk for my 62 and possible hood maybe can save mine.. thanks pm please.
> *


hit up Bert at the Chevy Shop. 626-442-6421. he'll fix you up.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 29 2010, 04:33 AM~17338658
> *hit up Bert at the Chevy Shop. 626-442-6421. he'll fix you up.
> *


thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dam thats cleannn


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17342521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from the dead!!! whats up man?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 29 2010, 05:09 PM~17344569
> *dam thats cleannn
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17344754
> *from the dead!!! whats up man?
> *


 :happysad: I'm here dude.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2010, 05:36 PM~17344772
> *:happysad:  I'm here dude.
> *


  wagon looks tight


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 27 2010, 08:43 PM~17324663
> *x62
> *


VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

got to see it today, daaayummmm 
all i got to say


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 28 2010, 04:03 AM~17327584
> *your shit was lookin good man. what a diffrence from the first pics i seen of it!
> *


ITS A BIG DIFFIRENCE FROM WHEN I GOT IT IM HELLA HAPPY WITH THE WORK DONE BY THE CHEVY SHOP AND THE TIME IS ON POINT


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

gotta question...

i see all of those cars in various stages of rebuild. how do they decide what car gets worked on first , etc.? whoever has the most $ ? who was there first? just curious cause it looks like the amount of cars on the back burner would be overwelming . 


and their work looks amazing by the way..


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 30 2010, 05:25 AM~17349426
> *gotta question...
> 
> i see all of those cars in various stages of rebuild.  how do they decide what car gets worked on first , etc.? whoever has the most $ ? who was there first? just curious cause it looks like the amount of cars on the back burner would be overwelming .
> ...


Its a combination of both, berts pretty on point with what timeline he gives


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 30 2010, 03:25 AM~17349426
> *gotta question...
> 
> i see all of those cars in various stages of rebuild.  how do they decide what car gets worked on first , etc.? whoever has the most $ ? who was there first? just curious cause it looks like the amount of cars on the back burner would be overwelming .
> ...


I cant speak for the chevy shop but alot of restoration shops base it on the order the cars came in and how much money you bring each month, week etc. Alot of times a guy will drop off a car somewhere with a small deposit and you dont see or hear from them for months....they go on the back burner and after a while they lose thier spot in line all together....just my experience with it.


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

well to answer your question anything in the shop is not backburnered,space is money. only time that happens is when customer
is mia..then storage kicks in.we have a pretty good system 16 years its been working..there is a line stay in it by paying your bill!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17344791
> *  wagon looks tight
> *


Thanks brudda.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 12:17 PM~17350854
> *well to answer your question anything in the shop is not backburnered,space is money. only time that happens is when customer
> is mia..then storage kicks in.we have a pretty good system 16 years its been working..there is a line stay in it by paying your bill!!
> *


:wave:


Dead beats get liens and feelings hurts! That's why only hogs roll D's. :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2010, 11:26 AM~17350936
> *:wave:
> Dead beats get liens and feelings hurts! That's why only hogs roll D's. :rofl:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

car heading to homies today for some love.  get out the hole saw! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 04:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2010, 01:12 PM~17352630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


good choice  best in the business for a reason :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17350854
> *well to answer your question anything in the shop is not backburnered,space is money. only time that happens is when customer
> is mia..then storage kicks in.we have a pretty good system 16 years its been working..there is a line stay in it by paying your bill!!*


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


cant wit to see the finished product!


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

wait^^^


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 12:17 PM~17350854
> *well to answer your question anything in the shop is not backburnered,space is money. only time that happens is when customer
> is mia..then storage kicks in.we have a pretty good system 16 years its been working
> 
> ...



thats a good quote, i like it !! you guys do some killer work. if you got em lined up, $ in hand, than your doing something right !


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 09:17 AM~17350854
> *well to answer your question anything in the shop is not backburnered,space is money. only time that happens is when customer
> is mia..then storage kicks in.we have a pretty good system 16 years its been working..there is a line stay in it by paying your bill!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 09:17 AM~17350854
> *well to answer your question anything in the shop is not backburnered,space is money. only time that happens is when customer
> is mia..then storage kicks in.we have a pretty good system 16 years its been working..there is a line stay in it by paying your bill!!
> *


AND THIS IS THE MAN HIM SELF SPEAKING :biggrin: IM STAYING INLINE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 4 2010, 12:29 AM~17383165
> *AND THIS IS THE MAN HIM SELF SPEAKING  :biggrin: IM STAYING INLINE
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


so u decided to smoke with the big dogs aye smokey?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2010, 11:31 PM~17383181
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


BERT ON POINT :biggrin: WHATS GOOD SKIM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


  THATS RIGHT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 4 2010, 12:33 AM~17383193
> *BERT ON POINT  :biggrin: WHATS GOOD SKIM
> *


grindin, how u been homie :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2010, 11:36 PM~17383219
> *grindin, how u been homie :biggrin:
> *


BEEN GOOD JUST TRYING 2 GET THAT 61 MOVIN :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2010, 11:32 PM~17383189
> *so u decided to smoke with the big dogs aye smokey?????????? :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah car is gonna get cut just might wait a little bit now. a little change in plans.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 4 2010, 05:06 AM~17384351
> *haha yeah car is gonna get cut just might wait a little bit now. a little change in plans.
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 4 2010, 04:06 AM~17384351
> *haha yeah car is gonna get cut just might wait a little bit now. a little change in plans.
> *


GOOD CHOICE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

my buddy picked this up for me over the weekend at a swapmeet.$$100. not too bad i thought..gonna make it a wagon beer cooler.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

that ragg lookin clean ass fuk


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 4 2010, 08:22 PM~17392747
> *that ragg lookin clean ass fuk
> *


 :boink: thanks


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats a damn nice wagon cover. Wish I had friends like that.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 4 2010, 04:06 AM~17384351
> *car is gonna get cut a little change in plans.
> *


That's the bizzness :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17390655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Color matched with a case of Schlitz.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 5 2010, 10:33 AM~17398399
> *Color matched with a case of Schlitz.
> *


can u find one made of 64??


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 5 2010, 12:11 PM~17399765
> *can u find one made of 64??
> *


never seen a 64 one...if i see one il let you know


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 5 2010, 05:57 AM~17396876
> *That's the bizzness  :thumbsup:
> *


id like to see some more pics of your car....bitch looks bad


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17342521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE CAR


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@May 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17405732
> *THATS A NICE CAR
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@May 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17405732
> *THATS A NICE CAR
> *


x62


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17342521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@May 6 2010, 06:52 PM~17413241
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


  tryin to have the car ready for san berdo lrm show.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:wow: well im hopping mine will be there too, so if u see it stop by im gunna be trying to smuggle in some brew :ninja:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17494654
> *:wow: well im hopping mine will be there too, so if u see it stop by im gunna be trying to smuggle in some brew :ninja:
> *


 :biggrin: cool


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: looking good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17352579
> *car heading to homies today for some love.    get out the hole saw! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 12:11 AM~17512198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  wtf.....mom!!!!???


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:uh: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 6 2010, 07:03 AM~17407190
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 12:11 AM~17512198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


recycle bin


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 18 2010, 03:59 PM~17529001
> *recycle bin
> *


hahahahaha what kita?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2010, 06:45 AM~17525296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: she can be a stunt double


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 19 2010, 07:16 AM~17537753
> *:roflmao: she can be a stunt double
> *


http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff70/mr_bigblock/Funny/*******.jpg


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 19 2010, 11:53 AM~17540768
> *http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff70/mr_bigblock/Funny/*******.jpg
> *


westside


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 19 2010, 06:30 PM~17544465
> *westside
> *


haaahahaa .... it took me a minute... but i got it


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17324592
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. Very nice car bro.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 19 2010, 06:52 PM~17544700
> *Wow. Very nice car bro.
> *


thank you you got a nice 62 too post some pix


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17544901
> *thank you you got a nice 62 too post some pix
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 19 2010, 07:32 PM~17545283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice ass rag you got. i saw this for sale a while back right?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 20 2010, 04:55 AM~17549021
> *nice ass rag you got. i saw this for sale a while back right?
> *


Yeah same one but I decided to keep it. Gettin ready to throw a new frame under it so I can fuck around with it. Your car nice man where yalls shop at?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn, don't know how I missed this Clark. Looking fantastic.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 20 2010, 09:17 AM~17550641
> *Damn, don't know how I missed this Clark.  Looking fantastic.
> *


look whos late to the party...haha its all good man better late then never! :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 22 2010, 11:17 PM~17574026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17574026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got put my on my loks it blinding lookin tight fam!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

looking badd ass, cant wait to have mine in the same stage


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17574026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ok ive been slacking on my topic. been realy busy with work but heres an update pic. car is almost complete. exhaust is done and ready to fire up the motor. just putting final parts on for the front clip...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 9 2010, 05:15 AM~17735286
> *ok ive been slacking on my topic. been realy busy with work but heres an update pic. car is almost complete. exhaust is done and ready to fire up the motor. just putting final parts on for the front clip...
> 
> 
> ...


Fukn sick clark$$$$$


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 9 2010, 08:24 AM~17735453
> *Fukn sick clark$$$$$
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 9 2010, 05:24 AM~17735453
> *Fukn sick clark$$$$$
> *


Thanks! I'm extremely pleased with how nice its comin out.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

you still going to make it this weekend HOLLYWOOD, got your shirts


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jun 9 2010, 12:03 PM~17738428
> *you still going to make it this weekend HOLLYWOOD, got your shirts
> *


Does amy winehouse pick at her scabs! Hell yeah I'll be down saturday night.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hahahhahaa


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

so the car will be done by this weekend? it is looking sick


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17574026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam! i can see my self lol hella clean onelove.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

coming out bad ass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking good Clark!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 9 2010, 03:30 PM~17738650
> *Does amy winehouse pick at her scabs! Hell yeah I'll be down saturday night.
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I'm stealing that one bro, car is looking amazing.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 9 2010, 06:48 PM~17742295
> *Looking good Clark!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man check your paypal!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 9 2010, 08:49 PM~17743790
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I'm stealing that one bro, car is looking amazing.
> *


haha i think i heard it on the family guy.... funny shit though


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 9 2010, 04:28 PM~17740930
> *dam! i can see my self lol hella clean onelove.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Im loving how your ride is coming out homie! Good luck with it. post some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

lookin real good! but i guess the deuce wont be in OH on july 4th, huh?

to bad, wouldve loved to stop by. keep us posted with progress pix!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looking nice clark


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 11 2010, 12:42 AM~17756745
> *lookin real good! but i guess the deuce wont be in OH on july 4th, huh?
> 
> to bad, wouldve loved to stop by. keep us posted with progress pix!!!
> *


you never know.. id like it to be done or the good guys show in columbus OH..second week of july..but we will see


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

bac to the top for the USO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 15 2010, 12:00 AM~17790663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks for posting some pix man! your car looks like it came out real nice!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 15 2010, 04:04 AM~17791006
> *:0  thanks for posting some pix man! your car looks like it came out real nice!
> *


NO PROBLEM AND IT SURE DID WAYS 2 GO BUT SO FAR SO GOOD CHEVY SHOP RUNNING GAME


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 15 2010, 03:00 AM~17790663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 60 door panel matchs your car.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 15 2010, 02:00 AM~17790663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAMN LOOKS SICK!!!!!
so i hope you intown to pick it up as soon as its done, so i can take my rag in :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 15 2010, 04:49 AM~17791107
> *that 60 door panel matchs your car.....
> *


did an interior swap with a 60.. trying to be diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 15 2010, 01:02 PM~17794267
> *DAMN LOOKS SICK!!!!!
> so i hope you intown to pick it up as soon as its done, so i can take my rag in :biggrin:
> *


you and me both .... the summer is ticking away..


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jun 9 2010, 05:40 PM~17741540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gona call u clark from the thread, Clark I told u once and I'm gonna tell u again, This mother fuckerz sick :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 14 2010, 09:36 AM~17781714
> *bac to the top for the USO
> *


Kita, I can't get enough of this one..... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17574026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hydros or stock just all chromed out?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 15 2010, 10:24 PM~17797660
> *did  an interior swap with a 60.. trying to be diffrent :biggrin:
> *


youll be a little different, im doing a 60 scheme in my 61, i got the idea from the green 61 out west from individuals. car looks amazing thou sir, will i see it at the westside picnic in ohio next month? :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 19 2010, 10:37 AM~17832053
> *Hydros or stock just all chromed out?
> *


just stock. not sure if im going to lift it right now.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 19 2010, 04:55 PM~17834107
> *youll be a little different, im doing a 60 scheme in my 61, i got the idea from the green 61 out west from individuals.  car looks amazing thou sir, will i see it at the westside picnic in ohio next month?  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir  if fucking better be!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jun 18 2010, 09:27 PM~17829009
> *I'm gona call u clark from the thread,  Clark I told u once and I'm gonna tell u again,  This mother fuckerz sick    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks matt i appriciate the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17834492
> *thanks matt i appriciate the compliments  :biggrin:
> *


where my updated cell pics clarkster ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? how you been bro ? ? 





looking good , looking good


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 08:22 PM~17850315
> *where my updated cell pics clarkster ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  how you been bro ? ?
> looking good , looking good
> *


What's up dave. How you been man. Just drove through your hood on my way to tampa for a week. I've been good. Just trying to finish up this chevelle so I can get it out of the for my 62 to come home...


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 22 2010, 11:18 AM~17854477
> *What's up dave. How you been man. Just drove through your hood on my way to tampa for a week. I've been good. Just trying to finish up this chevelle so I can get it out of the for my 62 to come home...
> *


why you cant call phool . . . . ?? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ready to see tha deuce home , need pics , i know bert is taking care of it you will be 110% satisifed when it comes to ohio


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

just got home from vacation and had some update pics from last week. coming along nicely.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

It never went to homies?


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 28 2010, 11:33 PM~17912067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:39 PM~17912144
> *It never went to homies?
> *


 :nosad: long story


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 29 2010, 07:24 AM~17914661
> *:nosad:  long story
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

What up Clark?

Gonna see u at the end of the month right???


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 8 2010, 11:03 AM~17992792
> *What up Clark?
> 
> Gonna see u at the end of the month right???
> *


i hope so... its done just waiting on small stuff. and want to get some road time in before it heads back to cleveland. make sure shit is working good.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

updates hollywood updates uffin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:dunno: just finishing up the lambo doors and the strobe lights.. :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! 
This is looking real good, coming together fast it seems!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jul 25 2010, 10:31 PM~18138835
> *:dunno: just finishing up the lambo doors and the strobe lights..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 21 2010, 08:16 AM~18101190
> *updates hollywood updates  uffin:
> *


yea! wad up hollywood how you been? onelove USO super show indoor how that sound let me know we can make it happen onelove brother.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jun 19 2010, 06:14 PM~17834475
> *just stock. not sure if im going to lift it right now.
> *



Hahahah that's what they all say. Just cut it now and save the pain. It looks beautiful. Great color too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 26 2010, 05:36 PM~18146422
> *Hahahah  that's what they all say.  Just cut it now and save the pain.  It looks beautiful.  Great color too.  :thumbsup:
> *


now this i have to agree on....CUT it....this 62 with the back laid down will be untouchable!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice meeting you over the weekend......hollywood.....lol


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 26 2010, 09:12 AM~18142212
> *yea! wad up hollywood how you been? onelove USO super show indoor how that sound let me know we can make it happen onelove brother.
> *


oh that is a for sure thing. car is finished just doing odds and ends now. but going to keep it in cali till super show. then bring it home to shit hole cleveland. would be nice to be inside at the show.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 10:06 PM~18170197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! thats a throw back! did you show Bert that shit!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 1 2010, 08:08 PM~18202392
> *nice meeting you over the weekend......hollywood.....lol
> *


you too man had a good time.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 2 2010, 06:52 AM~18204821
> *you too man had a good time.
> *


didnt get to meet you homie, marc was talking to you but didnt seem to think to introduce us...maybe next time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 2 2010, 04:51 AM~18204820
> *damn! thats a throw back! did you show Bert that shit!
> *


lol, yeah I texted it to him :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

thats some funny shit..you and skim where still in pampers !!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 2 2010, 06:00 AM~18205008
> *didnt get to meet you homie, marc was talking to you but didnt seem to think to introduce us...maybe next time
> *


oh shit didnt know you were at the show.. next time just come say whats up


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 AM~18206353
> *thats some funny shit..you and skim where still in pampers !!
> *


ha yeah you are old as fuck Bert.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 10:06 PM~18170197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

clark is that anyway to talk to your daddy..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 2 2010, 11:07 AM~18206353
> *thats some funny shit..you and skim where still in pampers !!
> *


naw, i remember those days, toyota on 15x8 porsche alloys with bed lift :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:27 AM~18214458
> *oh shit didnt know you were at the show.. next time just come say whats up
> *


how can i do that if i have no clue what description you fit! :biggrin: 

marc is just rude, he cooda introduced us :dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 2 2010, 06:52 AM~18204821
> *you too man had a good time.
> *



HELL YEAH WE DID........LOL.....


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 10:06 PM~18170197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 AM~18215585
> *clark is that anyway to talk to your daddy..
> *


dad can i borrow the keys to the benz. and i need money to go out tonight.


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

no problem i let you drive the 550 drunk last time lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 01:06 AM~18170197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When hammers and lows were fly, and Daytons and Vogues were first class.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 12:12 PM~18215695
> *naw, i remember those days, toyota on 15x8 porsche alloys with bed lift :biggrin:
> *


damn the mini truck bug hit you too  :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

vegas baby!! gettin my pre reg in this week. and buying plane ticket... whos coming?!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18258598
> *vegas baby!! gettin my pre reg in this week. and buying plane ticket... whos coming?!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18258598
> *vegas baby!! gettin my pre reg in this week. and buying plane ticket... whos coming?!
> *


Lookin forward to meetin you USO.. And hope to see this clean ass 62 in person..


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 8 2010, 04:09 PM~18258598
> *vegas baby!! gettin my pre reg in this week. and buying plane ticket... whos coming?!
> *


i wanna go i gotta see wat bert says though


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 8 2010, 05:11 PM~18259010
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 8 2010, 08:22 PM~18260443
> *Lookin forward to meetin you USO.. And hope to see this clean ass 62 in person..
> *


hell yeah im looking forward to meeting all my USO's out there.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

when you fly out and coming back


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 10 2010, 04:50 AM~18272896
> *hell yeah im looking forward to meeting all my USO's out there.
> *


Ill be there my brother. Its alot of USO members I haven't met yet, can't wait!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Aug 10 2010, 05:29 PM~18277060
> *Ill be there my brother. Its alot of USO members I haven't met yet, can't wait!
> *



Don't forget my shirt bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 03:24 PM~18229067
> *When hammers and lows were fly, and Daytons and Vogues were first class.
> *


you could easily lose your life over a set of D's back then....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

tryin to get some finished pix of the car in the next day or 2 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 11 2010, 12:16 AM~18280759
> *you could easily lose your life over a set of D's back then....
> *


Killer D's


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 10 2010, 07:53 PM~18279740
> *Don't forget my shirt bro! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 11 2010, 10:55 AM~18284525
> *tryin to get some finished pix of the car in the next day or 2  :cheesy:
> *


todays the deadline :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 13 2010, 03:04 PM~18303448
> *todays the deadline  :biggrin:
> *


i know i know! im trying for monday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 13 2010, 10:41 PM~18305891
> *i know i know! im trying for monday
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18310990
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: you said you wouldn't show nobody my deuce til it was done


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18310990
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn skim you doin big thangs!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 15 2010, 06:59 AM~18312507
> *damn skim you doin big thangs!!
> *


thats my specialty :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2010, 06:51 PM~18316482
> *thats my specialty :biggrin:
> *


skim you bringing the 4 to vegas?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 17 2010, 03:54 AM~18330401
> *skim you bringing the 4 to vegas?
> *


Nope he bringin me(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2010, 08:10 AM~18331399
> *Nope he bringin me(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 AM~18350636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ITS A WRAPP  TURNED OUT REALLY GOOD


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 19 2010, 05:12 AM~18350683
> *:0 ITS A WRAPP  TURNED OUT REALLY GOOD
> *


Thanks homie. Only little stuff left. Gotta get some radiator hoses and change some little stuff but I'm very happy with it


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

This is a beautiful ride !
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

beautiful USO!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 19 2010, 11:32 AM~18353140
> *Thanks homie. Only little stuff left. Gotta get some radiator hoses and change some little stuff but I'm very happy with it
> *


AS YOU SHOULD CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD GLAD I GOT 2 SEE IT GET PUT 2 GETHER GREAT WORK FROM THE CHEVY SHOP


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

just wanted to say thanks for all the compliments on the car ive been letting this topic slip a little.trying to get everything ready for vegas!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats a beautiful sight clark....congrats


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 31 2010, 07:08 AM~18448995
> *thats a beautiful sight clark....congrats
> *


Thank you sir. Can't wait to get it home and cut it up


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 11:12 AM~18449826
> *Thank you sir. Can't wait to get it home and cut it up
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 31 2010, 09:15 AM~18449860
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 03:40 PM~18453213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

same pic just more detailed ...first pix came out shitty


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :happysad: thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:42 PM~18453236
> *Nice!
> *


damn post some pics of your 62 man!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 06:00 PM~18453440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmm.........this pic is missing something????? Can't quite put my finger on it............


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 31 2010, 04:13 PM~18453584
> *Hmmmmmmm.........this pic is missing something?????  Can't quite put my finger on it............
> *


I'm working on it!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 04:00 PM~18453440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TURNED OUT REALLY GOOD


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 06:30 PM~18453739
> *I'm working on it!
> *



Make sure it's spelled the CORRECT way :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 PM~18455595
> *Make sure it's spelled the CORRECT way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Came out real beautiful!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 06:40 PM~18453213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is so fucking sick it shood have an I.V bag hanging from the rear view mirror


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 1 2010, 05:06 AM~18458580
> *this car is so fucking sick it shood have an I.V bag hanging from the rear view mirror
> *


Funny Shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 04:21 AM~18448510
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum USO your're gunn b killin em in LV


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2010, 08:36 PM~18465388
> *dayum USO  your're gunn b killin em in LV
> *


looking forward to meeting alot of people out there.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Looks beautiful Clark!! 

I wasn't sure about the dark top at first but it really looks great!!

Can't wait to see it at the WSL Picnic next summer!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 2 2010, 06:41 AM~18468030
> *looking forward to meeting alot of people out there.
> *


you going to the hop on monday , how long you staying , we heading over to la , after the hop on monday then back to lv wed. then flight leavin out thursday 


the GRINCH asked for an impala as rental and them bitches called back and said all they have left is an aveo , , , , , , , , , WTF so i guess im driving a bubble cheby


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 2 2010, 02:53 PM~18472113
> *you going to the hop on monday , how long you staying , we heading over to la , after the hop on monday then back to lv wed. then flight leavin out thursday
> the GRINCH asked for an impala as rental and them bitches called back and said all they have left is an aveo  , , , , , , , , , WTF so i guess im driving a bubble cheby
> *


flying in to LA on thursday...getting the car loaded up and heading to LV friday morning to set up. leaving sunday night after the show..red eye flight back to cleveland :420:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 2 2010, 08:14 AM~18469006
> *Looks beautiful Clark!!
> 
> I wasn't sure about the dark top at first but it really looks great!!
> ...


come on Marc dont be a chump..get a ticket and come out to vegas...you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 2 2010, 05:22 PM~18472405
> *come on Marc dont be a chump..get a ticket and come out to vegas...you wont be disapointed.
> *


I may suprise ya....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 31 2010, 10:48 PM~18455595
> *Make sure it's spelled the CORRECT way :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 3 2010, 10:39 AM~18478625
> *I may suprise ya....
> *


Your supposed to say no **** afterwards


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Awesome build Clark, I cant believe that thing is going to be rollin in Cleveland beautiful car homie. :worship: :worship:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

you got a name for this bitch yet ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?



oh *6blues* havin foucker


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 3 2010, 02:08 PM~18480116
> *Your supposed to say no **** afterwards
> *


the problem is u never know lolololololol what it dew homie car looks great


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18492448
> *the problem is u never know lolololololol what it dew homie car looks great
> *


  thanks man same ol shit..hows that 59 coming?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Haven't been to work since December with the sickness and when I do go back with opening the new shop I have like 5 cars I have to finish before I even think of the 59. So I won't be on it til next year


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 6 2010, 06:33 PM~18501105
> *Haven't been to work since December with the sickness and when I do go back with opening the new shop I have like 5 cars I have to finish before I even think of the 59. So I won't be on it til next year
> *


how you doin these days anyway


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Don't wanna jack clarks topic so I will keep it sort, they can't get the pain and swelling under control. As a matter of fact it's getting wwwwaaaaayyy worse


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 6 2010, 06:46 PM~18501220
> *Don't wanna jack clarks topic so I will keep it sort, they can't get the pain and swelling under control. As a matter of fact it's getting wwwwaaaaayyy worse
> *


dont worry bout jacking my topic. sorry to hear that bro. hope shit gets better for you


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 5 2010, 11:13 AM~18491519
> *you got a name for this bitch yet ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> oh 6blues havin foucker
> *


no name yet dave. itll come to me once i fire it up and cruise for a little bit..sorry i missed your call last night bro whats up


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

beautiful man, hope mine comes out almost as nice


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

The car looks awesome! What kind of springs did you use to get it to sit like that?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Sep 8 2010, 07:28 PM~18519630
> *The car looks awesome! What kind of springs did you use to get it to sit like that?
> *


thanks just cut the stock ones down a bit


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

When are you bagging it??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 9 2010, 07:44 AM~18523407
> *When are you bagging it??
> *


I'm cutting this bitch.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 9 2010, 01:32 PM~18524608
> *I'm cutting this bitch.
> *


Beautiful ride Clark! Next time I'm up your way, we can go kick it on East 99. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2010, 01:35 PM~18524618
> *Beautiful ride Clark! Next time I'm up your way, we can go kick it on East 99.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER KEEP HEADING NORTH, HELL IS IN MICHIGAN :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2010, 10:35 AM~18524618
> *Beautiful ride Clark! Next time I'm up your way, we can go kick it on East 99.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah il see you at the cross roads :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 9 2010, 11:50 AM~18525202
> *YOU BETTER KEEP HEADING NORTH, HELL IS IN MICHIGAN  :biggrin:
> *


ha yea you aint lyin man i was in Detroit a couple weeks ago..thought a bomb went off...then i realized thats just how bad it is there :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18525297
> *ha yea you aint lyin man i was in Detroit a couple weeks ago..thought a bomb went off...then i realized thats just how bad it is there  :wow:
> *


SHOODA HIT UP MARC OR JIMMY, WE COODA KICKED IT FOR A BIT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Sep 9 2010, 02:50 PM~18525202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2010, 08:51 PM~18528001
> *:0  Benkoff told me some stories.
> :rofl:
> *


What kind of stories?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the 62 looks awesome bro


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 14 2010, 11:59 AM~18565211
> *the 62 looks awesome bro
> *


thanks man cant wait to get out there in a couple weeks and see it in person


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 9 2010, 01:21 PM~18525937
> *SHOODA HIT UP MARC OR JIMMY, WE COODA KICKED IT FOR A BIT
> *


had my little boy w me took him to henry ford and greengeild village....didnt have a ton of time


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 03:42 PM~16302835
> *so im working out in the middle of nowhere today and my customer and me get to talking about old chevys. he tells me his buddy has a 72 chevelle for sale without the motor for 1500 bucks. he says it might be good for parts... so he takes me to even further out in the middle of nowhere and this is what i found.... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


so while ive been waiting on the 62 to be ready i been fuckin with this 72 chevelle... coming out pretty nice.....














































waiting on front seats to get back from interior shop..motor going in this week.
not sure if im keeping these wheels on or finding stock ones.... got a good deal on the 24s so for now they are staying on.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18611390
> *so while ive been waiting on the 62 to be ready i been fuckin with this 72 chevelle... coming out pretty nice.....
> 
> 
> ...



put some asanti wheel on it :biggrin: it will look sicker :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18612303
> *put some asanti wheel on it :biggrin:  it will look sicker  :biggrin:
> *


ha yeah it would but not in the budget for this build... selling it when its done so i dont think il get that money back


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18611390
> *so while ive been waiting on the 62 to be ready i been fuckin with this 72 chevelle... coming out pretty nice.....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Clark comming out with 2 badassed rides 2010 was a good year for you :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 20 2010, 04:18 PM~18613936
> *Damn Clark comming out with 2 badassed rides 2010 was a good year for you  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha. yeah it was ok... 72 is just something i wanted to build to sell. i like it but not my style.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18615090
> *haha. yeah it was ok... 72 is just something i wanted to build to sell. i like it but not my style.
> *


How much you lookin to get USO??


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 17 2009, 05:55 AM~15385642
> *Haha my girl thinks I'm fucked up because every morning before I go to work I sit on LIL for a half hour.
> *



X's 61.Clean ass deuce :thumbsup:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 10:27 AM~16870099
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Super clean build homie, just saw this topic now i gotta go alll the way thru it!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 9 2010, 01:02 PM~18525287
> *hell yeah il see you at the cross roads :biggrin:
> *


at the first of da month


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18626541
> *Super clean build homie, just saw this topic now i gotta go alll the way thru it!
> *


  it aint done yet man... alot of shit to do...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18633994
> *  it aint done yet man... alot of platinum to produce...
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 10:06 PM~18686427
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Multitasking Entrepreneur been deep in the game for decades.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

slo pain thats Berts dude too. he a big shot haha..short dog in the house...we gonna kick it like this on the last album....wasnt that like 10 albums ago


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

so i guess this bitch is going to be indoors for supershow :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 29 2010, 05:14 PM~18695418
> *so i guess this bitch is going to be indoors for supershow  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 29 2010, 06:14 PM~18695418
> *so i guess this bitch is going to be indoors for supershow  :biggrin:
> *


we might just be side by side... awww :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 07:33 PM~18706183
> *we might just be side by side... awww :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet il bring the beer


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

man skim finds all the old shit...hope he dont hear me rapping on that..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Oct 1 2010, 01:20 PM~18711871
> *man skim finds all the old shit...hope he dont hear me rapping on that..
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 1 2010, 06:43 AM~18709312
> *sweet il bring the beer
> *


i dont think you can have any beer there clarkster , but if so , me and you will bring the beer :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 1 2010, 02:04 PM~18712642
> *i dont think you can have any beer there clarkster , but if so , me and you will bring the beer  :biggrin:
> *


you cant but Bert made half of my gas tank into a beer tank so we are good. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Oct 1 2010, 12:20 PM~18711871
> *man skim finds all the old shit...hope he dont hear me rapping on that..
> *


 hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: skim do some work id pay to hear that shit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Can't wait to check your car out Uso, maybe roll down the strip in it :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 07:33 PM~18706183
> *we might just be side by side... awww :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

WASSUP PIMPIN CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS CAR AGAIN IN PERSON IN VEGAS, AND NOW HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE ITS SPOT AT BERTS :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> Can't wait to check your car out Uso, maybe roll down the strip in it :biggrin:
> [/quote


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 4 2010, 02:19 AM~18729332
> *WASSUP PIMPIN CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS CAR AGAIN IN PERSON IN VEGAS, AND NOW HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE ITS SPOT AT BERTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah your bitch looks pretty close to being done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Hollywood's Cleaning Crew


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 04:00 PM~18453440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen ths car when I went to the chevy shop and is a beauty ,bert dose realy good work


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 9 2010, 08:21 PM~18774675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha fucker. Thanks to all my USOs for helping me get the car cleaned for the show


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 9 2010, 11:21 PM~18774675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see pat cleaning....john and howard doing something.....what is max doin.....lookin for a cheeseburger?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 9 2010, 11:21 PM~18774675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Pimpin' with his Ice cold rag. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hey it was good to finally meet u brother and hell we damn near were parked side by side almost. lol. car turned out bad ass homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 10 2010, 09:44 PM~18778961
> *i see pat cleaning....john and howard doing something.....what is max doin.....lookin for a cheeseburger?
> *


russ your a dick i was looking for your gurl....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 10 2010, 02:15 AM~18775399
> *Hahaha fucker. Thanks to all my USOs for helping me get the car cleaned for the show
> *


Clark brother no worries Uso we are family for real much love and respect.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

USO... the car is amazing and looked bad ass in the line up. Did you get a chance to drive it down the strip?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 10 2010, 01:15 AM~18775399
> *Hahaha fucker. Thanks to all my USOs for helping me get the car cleaned for the show
> *



Nah, thank YOU for showing in Vegas for us!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 11 2010, 07:32 PM~18785504
> *russ your a dick i was looking for your gurl....
> *



ahahahaha......did you have fun out there my brother from another mother....

clark ,your car looks beautiful brother......


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2010, 10:40 AM~18783134
> *hey it was good to finally meet u brother and hell we damn near were parked side by side almost. lol. car turned out bad ass homie!
> *


you too Tony you got a clean 64


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 11 2010, 07:11 PM~18786671
> *USO... the car is amazing and looked bad ass in the line up.  Did you get a chance to drive it down the strip?
> *


thanks man didnt get a chance to really talk with you.. did not get any road time this weekend had to catch my flight right after the show


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18786945
> *Nah, thank YOU for showing in Vegas for us!
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 11 2010, 08:30 PM~18787487
> *thanks man didnt get a chance to really talk with you.. did not get any road time this weekend had to catch my flight right after the show
> *



next year  I bet you'll be driving the hell out of it now :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 11 2010, 11:26 PM~18787450
> *ahahahaha......did you have fun out there my brother from another mother....
> 
> clark ,your car looks beautiful brother......
> *


yes i did man russ you know what would make clarks car look even better? you and me in there lol....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18787561
> *next year    I bet you'll be driving the hell out of it now  :biggrin:
> *


i will be once i get it home and get a set up in it :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 11 2010, 08:26 PM~18787450
> *ahahahaha......did you have fun out there my brother from another mother....
> 
> clark ,your car looks beautiful brother......
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 11 2010, 08:49 PM~18787681
> *yes i did man russ you know what would make clarks car look even better? you and me in there lol....
> *


max you did look like a bad ass in that drivers seat


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

IT WAS GOOD CHILLN WITH U BIG HOMIE CAR CAME OUT BADASS!! CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS U HAVE PLANNED FOR IT...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 11 2010, 09:23 PM~18787974
> *IT WAS GOOD CHILLN WITH U BIG HOMIE CAR CAME OUT BADASS!! CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS U HAVE PLANNED FOR IT...
> 
> 
> *


good meeting you too ill be seeing you on new years at the picnic


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 11 2010, 09:26 PM~18788011
> *good meeting you too ill be seeing you on new years at the picnic
> *


CLARK,DIDN'T GET TO HANG OUT BUT THE DUECE IS AMAZING CONGRATS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MINI VERSION!! WELL ALMOST :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 9 2010, 10:21 PM~18774675
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Max does some of his best work from his knee's!!!! :0 

Lookin good with that USO plaque in the back...... :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Oct 12 2010, 07:12 AM~18789771
> *Max does some of his best work from his knee's!!!!  :0
> 
> Lookin good with that USO plaque in the back......    :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea it does. Proud to fly my USO plaque


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

was looking real good .... good to finally meet u as well


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 12 2010, 03:13 PM~18793027
> *was looking real good .... good to finally meet u as well
> *


You too man time to get your car in there.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> > couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show  :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 12 2010, 12:05 AM~18787816
> *max you did look like a bad ass in that drivers seat
> *


see that's what i am saying bro i might have to get back into building chevy's but man i don't know this one is shuttin shit down out here fo sho.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> Max does some of his best work from his knee's!!!! :0
> 
> Lookin good with that USO plaque in the back...... :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

car looks bad ass clark


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> > Max does some of his best work from his knee's!!!! :0
> >
> > Lookin good with that USO plaque in the back...... :thumbsup:
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 13 2010, 06:49 PM~18803648
> *car looks bad ass clark
> *


Thanks Jr whats up with your 62?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 11 2010, 06:32 PM~18785504
> *russ your a dick i was looking for your gurl....
> *


ooooooo snap...... thats a dis...... :wow:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18809776
> *ooooooo snap...... thats a dis...... :wow:
> *



that is always his first response to everything.....lol....its like him sayin.....i know you are but what am i.....lol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18809776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


russ no it's not my first response was your a dick then i said that so it would actually be my second response lol......that and it usally shuts you up lol....miss you USO....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 14 2010, 02:51 PM~18811538
> *hahahaha
> russ no it's not my first response was your a dick then i said that so it would actually be my second response lol......that and it usally shuts you up lol....miss you USO....
> *


awwwwwwww :tears: :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 14 2010, 06:23 PM~18811792
> *awwwwwwww  :tears:  :uh:
> *


shut up clark answer you phone. and so you don't feel left out miss you too USO. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18816071
> *shut up clark answer you phone. and so you don't feel left out miss you too USO. :biggrin:
> *


never got a missed call from you. hit me up later


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 15 2010, 12:26 AM~18816071
> *shut up clark answer you phone. and so you don't feel left out miss you too USO. :biggrin:
> *



He was probably talking to Toon about being ballers.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 15 2010, 06:28 PM~18821441
> *He was probably talking to Toon about being ballers.
> *


i know right freakin HOLLYWOOD and shit a.k.a. MR NAME DROP hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 15 2010, 03:28 PM~18821441
> *He was probably talking to Toon about being ballers.
> *


 :uh: you the baller. in that big ass house of yours... i live in a shoe box


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 16 2010, 06:35 AM~18825661
> *:uh:  you the baller. in that big ass house of yours... i live in a shoe box
> *



Yeah, but it's a Gucci shoe box


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 16 2010, 07:47 AM~18826103
> *Yeah, but it's a Gucci shoe box
> *


True :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Let's see some pics of that bad mofo out doing it's thang


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 14 2010, 05:51 PM~18811538
> *hahahaha
> russ no it's not my first response was your a dick then i said that so it would actually be my second response lol......that and it usally shuts you up lol....miss you USO....
> *



you forgot to say no ****......lol....i will see you soon brother,


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 16 2010, 10:28 AM~18826825
> *Let's see some pics of that bad mofo out doing it's thang
> *


not yet its still not home yet.. hopefuly a couple weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it dew Clark


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

dang someone blow the dust off this bitch... :happysad: not too much going on with the car. trying to get it home before the snow flys.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 29 2010, 04:25 AM~18938424
> *dang someone blow the dust off this bitch... :happysad:  not too much going on with the car. trying to get it home before the snow flys.
> *



*

<EHHEMM>,..... if my facebook isnt decieving me,... shouldnt there be some pics in this thread? today? :biggrin: *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2010, 08:51 PM~18963156
> *
> 
> <EHHEMM>,..... if my facebook isnt decieving me,... shouldnt there be some pics in this thread? today? :biggrin:
> *



lol you talking about bert coming out here to ohio? he didnt bring the car with him... just came out to kick it for a couple days...


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 2 2010, 04:45 AM~18965283
> *lol you talking about bert coming out here to ohio? he didnt bring the car with him... just came out to kick it for a couple days...
> *


fuckin Hollywood, is Too Short there too :420:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 2 2010, 05:03 AM~18965335
> *fuckin Hollywood, is Too Short there too  :420:
> *


What up pat! Thought u forgot about this thread. No too short wasnt there fucker. Lil Wayne was tho


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hahahhahahaha


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

man this 62 came out bad as fu(k...love the everything about it..


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Looks beautiful Clark! :thumbsup: 

I better see it at WSL next summer!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 2 2010, 10:13 AM~18965794
> *Looks beautiful Clark!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I better see it at WSL next summer!
> *


Were going to that again? Maybe this time around I could actual meet Clark. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 2 2010, 07:08 AM~18965766
> *man this 62 came out bad as fu(k...love the everything about it..
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 2 2010, 07:13 AM~18965794
> *Looks beautiful Clark!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I better see it at WSL next summer!
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 16 2010, 10:28 AM~18826825
> *Let's see some pics of that bad mofo out doing it's thang
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


















couple pix from my vegas trip...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

VERY NICE CLARK!!! :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 27 2010, 03:36 PM~19176522
> *VERY NICE CLARK!!! :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 12 2010, 04:59 AM~18787754
> *couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Came out beautiful!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 27 2010, 05:47 PM~19177435
> *Came out beautiful!
> *


  thanks its not done yet tho needs sounds and a setup.... :wow:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 28 2010, 02:14 PM~19183493
> * thanks its not done yet tho needs sounds and a setup.... :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: love this car


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

bad ass ride


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Nov 29 2010, 09:20 AM~19189192
> *bad ass ride
> *


  thanks homie hope you get that color figured out


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow very clean.... good job...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> > couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

wad up USO hope the holidayz are gud for you and the fam! onelove USO


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 28 2010, 11:14 PM~19183493
> * thanks its not done yet tho needs sounds and a setup.... :wow:
> *


Thats cool, you only live once and its all about doing the best of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2010, 01:23 PM~19210644
> *wow thats a sexxxy ass rag homie !!! thats the bitch u were talkin to me about last year!! congrats its siiiiick
> *


 :biggrin: yea thats the one i was talking about


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 1 2010, 02:08 PM~19210952
> *wad up USO hope the holidayz are gud for you and the fam! onelove USO
> *


thanks Kita same to you. i might be out there for newyears so we will have to get together........oh and Tito says hi. ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

All I can say is..... Can I drive it??? :wow: :worship: :run:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice emblem :thumbsup:




BTW, Sick build.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 7 2010, 11:55 PM~19269774
> *All I can say is..... Can I drive it??? :wow:  :worship:  :run:
> *


shit man i havent even drove it yet.... drove it 30 feet into cashman center in vegas...and blew a radiator line off...lmao damn cool flex hoses....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 8 2010, 02:32 AM~19270404
> *Nice emblem :thumbsup:
> BTW, Sick build.
> *


  thanks man.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 8 2010, 05:47 AM~19270666
> *shit man i havent even drove it yet.... drove it 30 feet into cashman center in vegas...and blew a radiator line off...lmao  damn cool flex hoses....
> *


Well if your not driving it, and you need a place to store it, I can handle both for u bro! Thatvshit is flaw-less! Great build!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> > couple pix of the car before it left the shop and at the show :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

merry christmas to all you layitlow fuckers. hope santa was good to you this year :biggrin:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just saw it on the Classifieds. You didnt even get to enjoy it did you


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 19 2011, 10:07 PM~19644915
> *Just saw it on the Classifieds. You didnt even get to enjoy it did you
> *


 :dunno: i enjoyed the whole build process... lol and working like a fuckin dog to pay the bill... :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Good meeting you over the weekend.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

SICK ASS DEUCE HOMIE!!!!!! TTT


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2011, 08:19 AM~19979028
> *Good meeting you over the weekend.
> *


  you too bro.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Feb 28 2011, 02:17 PM~19981190
> *SICK ASS DEUCE HOMIE!!!!!! TTT
> *


  thanks man


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Bump For my USO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 27 2009, 11:37 AM~15797480
> *to the top for the uso onelove fam!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2010, 09:38 AM~19282682
> *this cars so nice im at a loss for werds
> *


damn sik 62


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 3 2011, 04:30 PM~20008728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2010, 04:21 PM~17342521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody has your car for sale alot cheaper...

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/2339811028.html


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 22 2011, 06:40 AM~20395107
> *somebody has your car for sale alot cheaper...
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/2339811028.html
> *


:0 :0 :0 $11k scammer trying to give out a deal lol.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

I love this Deuce!!!!!!

Badass homie!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 22 2011, 05:40 AM~20395107
> *somebody has your car for sale alot cheaper...
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/2339811028.html
> *


Haha what a dumb fuck. Good luck to him.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 22 2011, 08:23 AM~20395198
> *I love this Deuce!!!!!!
> 
> Badass homie!
> *


X2 I like the colors :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin: the duece is comin home!! set up the shipper and they picking it up on friday... should be home by wednesday..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 24 2011, 06:11 PM~20620331
> *:biggrin:  the duece is comin home!!  set up the shipper and they picking it up on friday... should be home by wednesday..
> *


Damn I thought you already had it home by now. Is the weather nice enough up there to get it out yet?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

my favorite duece!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 24 2011, 03:11 PM~20620331
> *:biggrin:  the duece is comin home!!  set up the shipper and they picking it up on friday... should be home by wednesday..
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 24 2011, 04:29 PM~20620415
> *Damn I thought you already had it home by now.  Is the weather nice enough up there to get it out yet?
> *


weather is warm as hell but it literally has rained for the past month... finally drying up so i can cruise. you gonna make it to detroit?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 24 2011, 07:46 PM~20621948
> *my favorite duece!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it dew Clark


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 25 2011, 05:44 AM~20624374
> *weather is warm as hell but it literally has rained for the past month... finally drying up so i can cruise. you gonna make it to detroit?
> *



Doubtful, it's like 14 hours for me to get there now.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 25 2011, 08:36 AM~20624778
> *Doubtful, it's like 14 hours for me to get there now.
> *


Gonna be a good weekend... You should try and make it... The Downriver Cruise is a good one and were gonna try and hit Woodward Ave. one night too


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

CLEAN DUECE :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 25 2011, 08:50 AM~20624977
> *Gonna be a good weekend...  You should try and make it...  The Downriver Cruise is a good one and were gonna try and hit Woodward Ave. one night too
> *


when is this, Im gonna be in Detroit end of June,you know of any shows around than..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 25 2011, 06:01 AM~20624657
> *wut it dew Clark
> *


what up homie hows that 62 comin?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 26 2011, 12:03 AM~20630664
> *when is this, Im gonna be in Detroit end of June,you know of any shows around than..
> *


Weekend of the 24th is the Downriver Cruise... Like I said, weather permitting, there's prob a couple thousand cars... But in the Detroit area on any given Saturday night there's a thousand classic's, hotrods, imports, etc on Woodward Ave.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 26 2011, 06:10 AM~20631615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is she comin home in the trunk with the car?

Finally plaqued up! Congrats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 24 2011, 04:11 PM~20620331
> *:biggrin:  the duece is comin home!!  set up the shipper and they picking it up on friday... should be home by wednesday..
> *


 :drama: looks like i might have to finally shut the fuck up :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 26 2011, 04:10 AM~20631615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :fool2: :fool2: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 26 2011, 03:10 AM~20631615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

so i finally got the deuce home to cleveland ohio.... nice to be able to get in and roll.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

got my plaque mounted this weekend. and put in my floor mats..


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice, can't wait to see it in a few weeks Clark. One of my favs by far


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

XLowLifeX said:


> got my plaque mounted this weekend. and put in my floor mats..


:thumbsup: looks great!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Nice, can't wait to see it in a few weeks Clark. One of my favs by far


thanks mayne.. we should have a good time


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

XLowLifeX said:


> thanks mayne.. we should have a good time


Maybe I can trick marc into picking me up. You guys can roll thru. Lol


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on getting the Duece built and back home! She's looking CLEAN!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

XLowLifeX said:


> so i finally got the deuce home to cleveland ohio.... nice to be able to get in and roll.


:worship::worship:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet ass ride


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Yellowimpala said:


> Sweet ass ride


x62


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

XLowLifeX said:


>


Cool pic...... and beautiful ride..

Great job homie!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bout time u brought her to east 99 and st clair.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats on getting the Duece built and back home! She's looking CLEAN!


thanks it was well worth the wait.


VeronikA said:


> Cool pic...... and beautiful ride..
> Great job homie!



thanks veronika.. i like that little truck your building


CHUCC said:


> :worship::worship:


youll be rollin soon enough... and killen my car..


mrchavez said:


> x62





Skim said:


> bout time u brought her to east 99 and st clair.


:roflmao:thats hood right there..... you bringing whitetrash to detroit this summer? marc was saying you were thinking about it..


SIX1RAG said:


> Maybe I can trick marc into picking me up. You guys can roll thru. Lol


he live close to you?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Skim said:


> bout time u brought her to east 99 and st clair.


I'm gonna keep workin on him to bring White Trash up here... I know Skim likes talkin on the phone, so maybe I'll just promise to talk to him the whole ride up here. 



SIX1RAG said:


> Maybe I can trick marc into picking me up. You guys can roll thru. Lol


Were only like 15-20 min away from each other... He DOES have a truck he can drive over to my place too... It's a lot close to Woodward Ave!


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: NICE RAGG.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

One Love for the USO


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404329
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Badass!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

bad ass deuce!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Luv this duece  badd ass build


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------

